# News - Mario-Erfinder kritisiert aktuelle Spiele



## Administrator (6. Juni 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,376860


----------



## lordblizzard (6. Juni 2005)

Er hat schon recht, gerade was die Grafik angeht, ich schaue deshalb auch nicht sehr darauf ob ein Spiel aktuelle Grafik hat, aber einige Spiele können auch heute noch fesseln, je nachdem ob man auf langzeitspass schaut oder nicht. WoW hat mich auch etwa 2,5monate gefesselt, jetzt hab ich genug, aber das war auch z.B. bei Super Mario Land nicht anders...


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (6. Juni 2005)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Wie es auf dem Konsolenmarkt momentan aussieht, kannich nicht sagen, aber bei den PC-Spielen ist es wirklich so.
Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber den Trend hat Herr Miyamoto richtig erkannt.

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal wieder das alte N64 ausgraben könnte um ne Runde "Ocarina of Time" zu spielen


----------



## ArcticWolf (6. Juni 2005)

vor Mario gabs doch aber auch schon solche Jump 'n Runs, also soo innovativ wars nun auch nicht (mir fällt da z.B. dieses Gianna Sisters aufm C64 ein..falls man das so schreibt).
Früher war das mit der Werbung doch auch nicht so anders, beim SNES gabs auch nur "unglaubliche 16 Bit" usw.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (6. Juni 2005)

also ich finde es gibt heute noch einige spiele die fesseln, aber sie sind leider nach 10-20 Stunden durchgespielt.... Außer mein großer Langzeit-Meister Fussball Manager 2005!!! aber SC:CT hat mich gefesselt, genau wie SWAT 4...aber das is immer nurn kurzes vergnügen! Sportspiele sind gut, die hat man nie wirklich durchgespielt...und fesseln mich oft wochen - und monatelang!


----------



## Volcom (6. Juni 2005)

ja aber früher gab es halt bessere spiele , da konnte man sich auf jedes einzelne game freuen und heute ? naja jedentach kommt n neuer 0815 shooter raus und kaum jemand zeigt noch ware interesse an spielen ....


----------



## ExtremeEdition (6. Juni 2005)

Volcom am 06.06.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber früher gab es halt bessere spiele , da konnte man sich auf jedes einzelne game freuen und heute ? naja jedentach kommt n neuer 0815 shooter raus und kaum jemand zeigt noch ware interesse an spielen ....



Stimmt! Heutzutage gibt es vor allem zu wenig innovative Spiele!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2005)

Volcom am 06.06.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber früher gab es halt bessere spiele , da konnte man sich auf jedes einzelne game freuen und heute ? naja jedentach kommt n neuer 0815 shooter raus und kaum jemand zeigt noch ware interesse an spielen ....


Klar so lange mit einer 08/15 Kopie mehr Gewinn gemacht wird als mit etwas anderen Spielen wird sich das auch nicht ändern. Die Leute rennen ja auch überwiegend nur in den Laden und kaufen das, was sie kennen. Egal ob nur wegen dem Namen oder weil es ein bekanntes Spielprinzip ist. Spiele wie z.B. Thron, Beyond Good & Evil, etc. sind ja nicht schlecht. Nur anders und somit nix für die "MAsse". Gerade auf dem PC ist es schade, weil es nur noch recht wenige Genres gibt.
Und Zelda oder MArio gibt es ja beispielsweise auch in X Varianten und Versionen.


----------



## ZimPaul (6. Juni 2005)

alle reden immer von innovationen...
stimmt schon, mir wären neue spielprinziebe auch lieb, aber mal ehrlich...
es ist doch verdammt schwer, ein wirklich innovatives spiel noch zu "erfinden".
es gibt doch nun schon wirklich so gut wie alles im bereich der videospiele....

und das ein spiel nicht innovativ ist, heisst doch noch lange nicht, dass es keinen spass macht!

wichtig für den spielspass ist für mich die story eines games, und gegebenenfalls der multiplayermodus.

und ne wirkliche story hat auch super mario nicht zu bieten... "rette die prinzessin"


----------



## ZimPaul (6. Juni 2005)

ZimPaul am 06.06.2005 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> alle reden immer von innovationen...
> stimmt schon, mir wären neue spielprinziebe auch lieb, aber mal ehrlich...
> es ist doch verdammt schwer, ein wirklich innovatives spiel noch zu "erfinden".
> es gibt doch nun schon wirklich so gut wie alles im bereich der videospiele....
> ...


----------



## Rumsi (6. Juni 2005)

Ja da muss ich zustimmen das die aktuellen titel schnell durchgespielt sind und auch nicht sonderlich interessand sind, find ich. früher hab ich oft tage lang z.b. mario oder Donkey kong gespielt. Ich glaub ich hohl mein alten SNES wieder raus und zock ein wenig mario 
auf dem pc giebt es aber eine ausnahme "Gothic"
Gothic und Gorthic 2 haben mich tagelang an den PC gefesselt, ich war kaum zuhause schon lief der pc, das wird sich beim dritten teil wohl auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (6. Juni 2005)

recht hat er, der herr myamoto.
ABER, in letzter zeit hat er meiner meinung nach auch nichts besonderes mehr auf die beine gestellt. mann könnte ihm aber auch unterstellen, dass er angesichts der noch nciht ganz bewiesenen übermacht der beiden konkurenten nur stimmung  machen will, da sein arbeitgeber bei der neuen konsolengeneration in sachen technik hinterherhinkt. 
wie dem auch sei, ich denke die leute werden auch irgenwann die zeichen der zeit erkannt haben und qualität vor quantität stellen. das hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2005)

Der Mann hat sowas von recht. Es gibt wirklich immer weniger Spiele, die einen richtig fesseln. Das größte Problem ist, dass heute nur noch Massenmarktspiele für den Gelegenheitsspieler gemacht werden. Zu den (meisten) Spielen fällt mir nur ein Begriff ein "Fast Food"! Man erhält leichte, schnelle Kost, dem es aber an Spieltiefe, Atmosphäre etc. fehlt. Überspitzt ausgedrückt sind viele Spiele wie ein Interaktiver Film, bei dem man ab und zu mal zufällig eine Taste drücken darf. Das mag ja den Gelegenheitsspieler faszinieren, aber Hardcorezocker/ältere Spieler finden dass nach 2-3 Stunden einfach nur noch zum Gähnen. Die Spiele sind heutzutage meist technisch & grafisch top, aber es fehlt ihnen einfach an "Seele"! Ich weiß auch nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll, es fehlt einfach nicht nur das gute Gameplay, sondern auch die liebe zum Detail etc. Deswegen werden sie auch so schnell einfach nur langweilig. In diesem Jahr z.B. ist bisher nur ein Spiel erschienen, dass mich wirklich gefesselt hat und das war Boiling Point.



			
				Volcom am 06.06.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber früher gab es halt bessere spiele , da konnte man sich auf jedes einzelne game freuen und heute ? naja jedentach kommt n neuer 0815 shooter raus und kaum jemand zeigt noch ware interesse an spielen ....



Das stimmt absolut. Wenn man mal wieder einen alten Klassiker von früher installiert, dann machen die meist 3mal soviel Spass wie heutige Spiele.
Das größte Problem ist, dass die Spielebranche ähnlich wie die Musikbranche (fast) nur noch Einheitsbrei herausbringt. Man erhält oft das Gleiche, nur in anderer/verbesserter Grafik verpackt. Früher dagegen war (fast) jedes Spiel anders, daher war das Spielen einfach viel interessanter. Deshalb macht mir jetzt auch Boiling Point soviel Spass, das ist mal was erfrischend neues, dass sich von dem ganzen Einheitsbrei abhebt.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2005)

ZimPaul am 06.06.2005 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> alle reden immer von innovationen...
> stimmt schon, mir wären neue spielprinziebe auch lieb, aber mal ehrlich...
> es ist doch verdammt schwer, ein wirklich innovatives spiel noch zu "erfinden".
> es gibt doch nun schon wirklich so gut wie alles im bereich der videospiele....



Es gibt noch so viele Ideen, die noch nicht in einem Spiel umgesetzt wurden. Man braucht sich doch nur die ganzen Mods zu diversen Spielen anschauen, ich bin immer wieder überrascht, was da für innovative Sachen zum Vorschein kommen. Das ist echt beeindruckend und teilweise sind die Mods sogar besser als das eigentliche Spiel.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Cypher666 (6. Juni 2005)

Tjaja, auf dem PC kommen nicht mehr wirklich Spiele raus die einen lange fesseln. Das letzte Spiel was das geschafft hat und was ich heute noch spiele ist Morrowind. Ich hoff bei Oblivion wird das genauso, denn kein Spiel hat es jemals geschafft so oft und lang von mir gezockt zu werden.

In letzter Zeit greif ich sehr oft auf meinen GBA SP zurück um ne Runde Zelda zu spielen, weil ich finde dass sämtliche Teile einfach Klasse sind und immer wieder Spass machen. Sowas sollte es auch auf PC geben, aber auf dieser Plattform werden ja nur noch Hardwarefresser auf den Markt geschmissen damit man der Industrie haufenweise Kohle in den unverschämten Rachen pumpt....Bestes Beispiel: Doom3.. Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Riq12 (6. Juni 2005)

naja,

die alte "früher war alles besser" Geschichte ... Aber denken wir doch mal alle kurz ein wenig zurück. Wieviele Rennspiele, 2D Baller-Geschichten und x Jump'n Runs gab es denn damals? Von Rick Dangerous über die Giana Sister, Alex the Kid, Super Mario, Commander Keen bis hin zu Wonderboy und Pitfall... wirklich neu war der Kram nach einiger Zeit auch nicht mehr. Aber einfach nur faszinierend. Und so nen Spiel ist auch schnell durchspielt gewesen (Mein Gott! Alex the Kid II - Heiligabend für das Sega Master System geschenkt bekommen und am nächsten Tag durch gewesen ...). 

Die "mehr Schein als Sein" Problematik der Spiele galt damals genauso wie heute. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass heute andere technische Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen, um den Schein länger bzw. auf andere Art und Weise aufrecht zur erhalten. Und kann man wirklich von mangelnder Innovation sprechen? Was soll denn als nächstes kommen? Eine waschechte Simulation des Lebens damit man nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen muss? Oder wie wärs mit der Fliesbandarbeiter Simulation? Stundenlang immer nur mit der Maus per Drag and Drop Obst und Gemüse in den richtigen Karton packen (Gab es übrigens auch schon. War irgendein Spiel für den C64 rund um Donald Duck, der sich damit ein paar Taler verdienen musste) ...

Geklaut, kopiert und schnell zusammen geschustert auf den Markt geworfene Produkte gibt es immer und überall. Und solange es auf dem Markt gut ankommt, wird es auch gekauft. Der Käufer bestimmt (unter anderem) das Angebot. Aber um diesen "fiesen Konzernen" nicht ins Netz zu gehen lesen wir ja alle brav die Game-Reviews und werden einen Blick in die Demos, bevor wir unsere hart verdienten Euros aus dem Fenster werfen, gell?

Es könnte alles viiiiiel schlimmer sein ... stellt Euch mal vor, Microsoft würde ein Monopol auf Betriebssysteme haben!!! (Achtung, Ironie)


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (6. Juni 2005)

Ahhhh,
der sieht aus wie ne Frau!!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2005)

Hier steht noch was von ihm.
Angeblich sind die heutigen Spiele zu kurze.


> „Es gibt nicht viel, was ich heute spielen mag. Viele der Spiele sind einfach zu lang. Natürlich gibt es da Games wie Grand Theft Auto und Halo, die sehr umfangreich ausgelegt sind. Doch wenn du wenig Zeit hast, spielst du sie auch nicht“.


Also dem kann ich mich eigentlich gar nicht anschließen. Schließlich zahlt man ja für die vielen kurzen Spielen heutzutage nicht weniger. Und die sollen noch kürzer werden?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2005)

KoenigvonLorion am 06.06.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh,
> der sieht aus wie ne Frau!!!!



Wenn du nix vernünftiges zu sagen hast, dann unterlaß in Zukunft wenigstens solche beleidigenden Spam-Beiträge. Danke.


----------



## Talanoff (6. Juni 2005)

Ok, würde dem Mann auch Recht geben, allerdings als Binsenweisheit abstempeln.

Hey, es ist doch klar wir Klosbrühe:

je mehr man erfindet, desto schwieriger wird das Erfinden neuer Dinge.

Was das Statement "schwer etwas Neues zu erfinden angeht", stimmt ja sehr wohl, allerdings muss man da auch etwas in Betracht ziehen und zwar die technische Umsetzung. Es haben doch sicherlich viele an Sachen gedacht wie z.B. ein Spiel zu entwickeln, das einen Mix aus Strategie, Action, FPS und Simulation bewältigt. Man kann sich darunter vorstellen, dass man einen Krieg auf der Planetenoberfläche führt mit Bodeneinheiten usw., diese aus der gewöhnlichen Perspektive steuert, aber bei bedarf in jedes Vehikel oder in jede Einheit schlüpfen kann, sodass dann der FPS-Modus einsetzt. Gleichzeitig würde auch ein Krieg im Weltall stattfinden, der es ermöglich zwischen Terra-Ansicht und Weltraumschlacht-Perspektive hin und her zu wechseln. Auf Wunsch kann sich der Spieler ebenfalls in jedes Kampfschiff hineinsetzen und es als Action à la Freelancer zu steuern. Allerdings muss er dann aufpassen, dass er die Bodenmanöver nicht vernachlässigt und umgekehrt, da ja alles gleichzeitig läuft.

Also, DAS würde ich ein Hammerspiel nennen, allerdings ist es zur Zeit nicht programmierbar, da hier einiges an Rechenkapazität verlangt wird (zum Darstellen der momentanen 3D-Umgebung und zum Ausrechnen der "unsichtbaren" Geschehnisse auf Echtzeit-Nieveau).

An Ideen mangelt es nicht, aber an Realisierung auf jeden Fall. Es gibt auch sicherlich einen ganzen Haufen toller Spiele, die man einfach übersehen hat, aber diese werden immer weniger, da (und ihr habt vollkommen Recht) der Markt mit Mainstream-Spielen überschemmt ist...

Signed: TalanOFF


----------



## nelsone (6. Juni 2005)

Ich steh auch mehr auf Games die man schnell mal an nem langen Abend durchzocken kann! Allerdings müsste der Preis dann auch stimmen.

Ach mein Super Nintendo ruft...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2005)

Riq12 am 06.06.2005 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es könnte alles viiiiiel schlimmer sein ... stellt Euch mal vor, Microsoft würde ein Monopol auf Betriebssysteme haben!!! (Achtung, Ironie)


Das OS hat ja nun nicht so viel mit Innovation oder keine Innovation bzw. Spielspaß oder kein Spielspaß zu tun. Sicherlich ist ein Monopol auf der einen Seite keine dolle Sache. Aber wie würde es beispielsweise aussehen, wenn Windows NICHT auf mehr als 90% der PC installiert wäre? Dann gäbe es vielleicht 10 unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und die müßte man sich vielleicht alle kaufen, wenn man alle Games spielen will. Oder glaubst du alle Entwickler würden für alle Systeme entwickeln? Von der Performance noch gar nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2005)

Shadow_Man am 06.06.2005 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt noch so viele Ideen, die noch nicht in einem Spiel umgesetzt wurden. Man braucht sich doch nur die ganzen Mods zu diversen Spielen anschauen, ich bin immer wieder überrascht, was da für innovative Sachen zum Vorschein kommen. Das ist echt beeindruckend und teilweise sind die Mods sogar besser als das eigentliche Spiel.
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



Da geben ich dir Recht. Ist erstaunlich was sich Modteams ausdenken bzw. auf die Beine stellen. Nur wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe. Das Problem bei solchen Games, die anders sind auch da muß ein Käufer gefunden werden. Gerade eben weil ja die Games fast durchgängig (Es gibt Ausnahmen, ich weiß) 40 bis 45€ kostet riskieren eben viele nichts. Wer viele Mods ausprobiert und antestet weiß was es alles geben könnte. Aber das sind IMO nicht so viele. Zwar ist DSL immer stärker verbreitet, doch wie viele Spieler - und die Masse ist Gelegenheitsspieler - schaut auf irgendwelchen Seiten oder in irgendwelchen Foren nach Mods und CO?


----------



## TDurden (6. Juni 2005)

ArcticWolf am 06.06.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> vor Mario gabs doch aber auch schon solche Jump 'n Runs, also soo innovativ wars nun auch nicht (mir fällt da z.B. dieses Gianna Sisters aufm C64 ein..falls man das so schreibt).
> Früher war das mit der Werbung doch auch nicht so anders, beim SNES gabs auch nur "unglaubliche 16 Bit" usw.



Ach ja ....    The Great Gianna Sisters.... das waren noch Zeiten !!!!
*In_Nostalgie_schwelg*  
Da gab's noch kein Mario&Co.

P.S.: Hab Mario&Co sowie so noch nie leiden können


----------



## Abbadon (6. Juni 2005)

Wo der Mann recht hat, hat er recht. Wenn ich mich an alte SNES RPG Titel zb. wie Terranigma, Secret of Evermore oder Secret of Mana erinnere. Selbst heute spiel ich die Klassiker ab und zu mal gerne wieder obwohl die Grafik schon ziemlich veraltet ist. Anderes Beispiel ist FF7 und die Gothic Reihe. Das sind RPGs die fesseln. In anderen Genres siehts genauso aus. Z.b. bei Multiplayershootern. Grafik oft top, Gameplay mit der Zeit aber kaum noch fesselnd. Wenn ich aber dann M.Shooter wie Wolfenstein ET sehe. Grafik ist zwar schon etwas betagt, aber andere Dinge, wie z.b. das Exp-System sind einfach ziemlich motivierend. Dazu noch viele Hobby-Leveldesigner die andauernd neue Maps rausbringen  .  Die Entwickler bringen zu viel Zeit damit, dauernd neue Grafikwunder rauszubringen als mal auf die Story zu achten oder mal neue andere Features sich zu überlegen und da mal was vernünftiges zu entwickeln. Aber der "Besse Grafik" Trend denk ich, ist kaum aufzuhalten und wird in den kommenden Jahren anhalten.


----------



## armitage (6. Juni 2005)

KoenigvonLorion am 06.06.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh,
> der sieht aus wie ne Frau!!!!


OK, wenn du Homosexuel bist und/oder keine Frauen magst.
a) Aber dann musst du die anderen nicht beleidigen.
b) hat das hier nichts zu suchen


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2005)

Es gibt noch soviele Ideen die man umsetzen könnte. Warum müssen z.B. Multiplayer-Shooter immer im 2.WK spielen? Warum nicht mal im Wilden Westen oder in der Ritterzeit:
Ich stelle mir das so vor.. Ein Team müsste dann die Burg verteidigen und das andere versuchen diese zu erstürmen und einzunehmen. Das alles in der Ego Perspektive, mit verschiedenen Klassen (Bogenschützen usw.) Ich fände das so genial und genau auf so ein MP-Spiel warte ich schon lange, genauso wie auf einen MP-Shooter im Wilden Westen.



			
				Abbadon am 06.06.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entwickler bringen zu viel Zeit damit, dauernd neue Grafikwunder rauszubringen als mal auf die Story zu achten oder mal neue andere Features sich zu überlegen und da mal was vernünftiges zu entwickeln. Aber der "Besse Grafik" Trend denk ich, ist kaum aufzuhalten und wird in den kommenden Jahren anhalten.



Das wird sich auch erst ändern, wenn die Grafik so realistisch ist, dass man kaum noch was verbessern kann. Dann müssen die Entwickler wieder auf spielerische Inhalte setzen. Bis es dazu kommt, wird aber noch lange dauern   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## ZimPaul (6. Juni 2005)

also egoperspektive mit schwert stell ich mir persönlich ziehmlich sch...okolade vor
aber ansich wäre ein ritter-schooter ^^ nix schlechtes.

ist aber auch nicht innovativ
dabei geht es ja darum, neue spielprinziepe zu erfinden, der "ritter-shooter" wäre ja im grunde auch nur ein ego-shooter im mittelalter ...


----------



## MeyLee (6. Juni 2005)

Ich glaub ich hol mir son Gameboy Advanced im Nes Design, dazu dat jute alte zelda oder f-zero und verkauf mein pc. Der is eh scheisse seitdem Myamoto das gesagt hat. Achne nur die spiele dafür. gibts HL2 für Game Boy? Kann ich mal kotzen.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (6. Juni 2005)

ArcticWolf am 06.06.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> vor Mario gabs doch aber auch schon solche Jump 'n Runs, also soo innovativ wars nun auch nicht (mir fällt da z.B. dieses Gianna Sisters aufm C64 ein..falls man das so schreibt).
> Früher war das mit der Werbung doch auch nicht so anders, beim SNES gabs auch nur "unglaubliche 16 Bit" usw.




war mario nicht auch vor gianna sisters? ich habe mal was von gelesen das gianna sisters mittlerweile verboten ist weil nintendo gegen geklagt hatte weil alles nur nachgemacht wurde und noch so was und sie haben recht bekommen seit dem ist gianna sisters verboten.


----------



## armitage (6. Juni 2005)

Abbadon am 06.06.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo der Mann recht hat, hat er recht. Wenn ich mich an alte SNES RPG Titel zb. wie Terranigma, Secret of Evermore oder Secret of Mana erinnere. Selbst heute spiel ich die Klassiker ab und zu mal gerne wieder obwohl die Grafik schon ziemlich veraltet ist. Anderes Beispiel ist FF7 und die Gothic Reihe. Das sind RPGs die fesseln.



Jo, da muss ich dir recht geben! Solche spiele spiele ich auch heute noch häufig!
und das ist auch ein Typisches merkmal dafür, das man keine geile Grafik brauch, um ein fesselndes spiel zu haben! Also sollte man wirklich mal mehr Zeit mit dem Spannender Storys und Spielmodi verbringen!



			
				Shadow_Man am 06.06.2005 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt noch soviele Ideen die man umsetzen könnte. Warum müssen z.B. Multiplayer-Shooter immer im 2.WK spielen? Warum nicht mal im Wilden Westen oder in der Ritterzeit:
> Ich stelle mir das so vor.. Ein Team müsste dann die Burg verteidigen und das andere versuchen diese zu erstürmen und einzunehmen. Das alles in der Ego Perspektive, mit verschiedenen Klassen (Bogenschützen usw.) Ich fände das so genial und genau auf so ein MP-Spiel warte ich schon lange, genauso wie auf einen MP-Shooter im Wilden Westen.
> ..
> Mfg Shadow_Man


 Auf solche spiele warte ich auch schon lange! da wäre ich aber dabei! Mit dem katapult die Burgmauer einreißen etc...!


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juni 2005)

Volcom am 06.06.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber früher gab es halt bessere spiele , da konnte man sich auf jedes einzelne game freuen



So'n Quatsch. Früher gab es wesentlich mehr totale Gurken als heute. 

Aber das Thema hängt mir inzwischen zum Hals raus...

mfg


----------



## Riq12 (6. Juni 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 06.06.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Riq12 am 06.06.2005 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kollege, mir ist nichts besseres zum Schluss eingefallen. Ne OS Diskussion wollte ich damit bestimmt nicht starten. doch wo wir schon danei sind:

Standarisierung ist sicherlich in der Hinsicht positiv, dass, wie in diesem Beispiel, hunderte Millionen von Menschen eine gemeinsame Arbeitsbasis haben. Keine Probleme (naja, wenige  ) beim Transfer von Daten, gemeinsame Grundlagen, etc. Jedoch unterliegt dadurch der technische Fortschritt eben gewissen Grenzen. Denn wenn ein Standard steht, müssen erst sehr gewichtige Gründe angebracht werden, um diesen wieder zu überwerfen. Im Bereich der Unterhaltungselektronik ist dies sicherlich nicht so problematisch. Die Zielgruppe lechzt nach technischen Neuerungen und ist ohne weiteres dazu bereit, auch noch den heiß geliebten Schnuller für ne neue Grafikkarte zu verpfänden. Und bis in einem Unternehmen entsprechende Entscheidungsstrukturen reagieren, Gelder locker gemacht werden und sämtliche Testruns erfolgreich abgelaufen sind, ist die neu erworbene OS Pracht schon wieder veraltet ...

Ich bin bestimmt kein Linux-Fan. Würd ich auch privat nicht nutzen (bin zu bequem!). Auch reizt mich ein Mac nicht sonderlich. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ob da jetzt das eine innovativer ist als das andere, kratzt mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht... 

Also locker bleiben.


----------



## MegaBauer (6. Juni 2005)

Hab alles durchgelesen. Das mit den Mods stimmt, die können sich das auch trauen und gehen dabei kein Risiko ein gleich pleite zu sein. ansonsten: Es gib immer noch ein Paar gute Spiele. Vampire und Morrowind fesseln mcih immer noch.
So, und ich spiel jetzt weiter Civilization2. Gestern bestimmt 8 Stunden gespielt. Das rockt rotal, besonders der "oberste Rat", das ist so geil. Mein erstes Spiel und ich zoggs immer noch.


----------



## Oelf (6. Juni 2005)

das konsolen spiele heutzutage gröstenteils nur noch primitiver massenmarktschrott sind wuste ich auch schon vorher
und das grafik nichts mit nem spiel zutun hat war auch schon immer klar auch wenn das die meisten kiddys nicht raffen außerdem halten konsolen diesen vorsprung höchstens ein jahr danach hat der pc in dieser hinsicht auch wieder die nase vorn

abgesehen davon muss ich dem mann recht geben mich haben damals zu megadrive zeiten die spiele länger als heut vor den moni/tv gefesselt als heute (vieleicht werde ich erwachsen aber das streite ich ab )


----------



## armitage (6. Juni 2005)

Oelf am 06.06.2005 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> abgesehen davon muss ich dem mann recht geben mich haben damals zu megadrive zeiten die spiele länger als heut vor den moni/tv gefesselt als heute (vieleicht werde ich erwachsen aber das streite ich ab )



wow, ich wäre fast gestorbenvor vorfreude, als ich secret of evermore das erste mal in die konsole gesteckt hatte!


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2005)

TDurden am 06.06.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja ....    The Great Gianna Sisters.... das waren noch Zeiten !!!!
> *In_Nostalgie_schwelg*
> Da gab's noch kein Mario&Co.
> 
> P.S.: Hab Mario&Co sowie so noch nie leiden können




da täuschst du dich aber, giana sisters ist ein mario- clone und wurde demnach natürlich nach mario entwickelt.


----------



## Rochus (6. Juni 2005)

Wahre Worte von einem wahren Meister. Die technischen Daten der Playstation 3 und der X-Schachtel 360 sind zwar sehr beeindruckend, doch werden auch die kommenden Spiele dafür einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen? Vorallem bei Microsofts Spielkonsole habe ich da meine Zweifel. Da haben Nintendo und auch Sony schon eher die besseren, sprich innovativeren und überzeugenderen Karten in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Dimebag (6. Juni 2005)

Bonkic am 06.06.2005 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> TDurden am 06.06.2005 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!! Vor allem muss man bedenken, dass viele Abschnitte 1:1 aus Mario übernommen wurden!


----------



## Tomek18 (6. Juni 2005)

Ich denke der Mann ist einfach nur frustriert weil Nintendo im moment eine komplett falsche Taktik fährt und auch in Zukunft fahren wird. Nintendo will ja mehr innovative Spiele als denn üblichen Einheitsbrei die Grundlage hat man zwar bei Nintendo DS gemacht aber wirklich genutzt wird es kaum auch wenn Nintendo selbst einige Spiele wie zum beispiel "Yoshi Touch & Go" liefert die aber innerhalb von 10 Minuten durchgespielt sind und man nur noch versuchen kann den Highscore zu knacken. Die Motivation dazu ist aber nicht gegeben sodass das Spiel nach dem ersten durchspielen erstmal in der Ecke landet. Bei einem Preis von über 30 Euro ist das ziemlich schlecht was man da geboten bekommt.

Bei der Grafik kann der Nintendo DS schon nicht mit der PSP von Sony mithalten und auch die neue Heimkonsole wird aller vorraussicht weit weniger leistung bieten als die Konsolen von Microsoft und Sony sodass Nintendo wirklich nur mit inovativen Spielen punkten kann ob aber andere Hersteller da mitziehen und extra nur für die Nintendokonsole  Spiele entwickeln wage ich zu bezweifeln denn schließlich kostet so eine Entwicklung auch Geld.

Die möglichkeit alte Spiele auf der neuen Heimkonsole von Nintendo runter zu laden finde ich zwar gut ich vermute aber das dafür in den meisten Fällen Geld verlangt wird was ich dann nicht mehr so gut finde denn dadurch werden neue Spielideen auch nicht gefördert sondern vielmehr alte Spiele wieder neu aufgewärmt. Das ist dann sogar noch schlimmer als manche Spiele die als Vollpreisspiele verkauft werden aber in wirklichkeit nicht mehr sind als teure Addons.

In diesem Sinne

cu

Tomek


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2005)

Dimebag am 06.06.2005 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.06.2005 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schon lustig, wie manche leute einfach was nachplappern, was sie mal gehört haben, nach dem motto:

"nintendo find ich doof, also kann das gar nit vorher existiert haben"

ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass er jemals giana sisters gespielt hat, denn dann würde er das wissen.


----------



## TDurden (6. Juni 2005)

Bonkic am 06.06.2005 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 06.06.2005 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch wenn das jetzt eigentlich vom Thema etwas abschweift, aber ich kann mich so leid es mir tut, an die chronologische Reihenfolge sämtlicher Video-Spiele im Moment nicht erinnern. Bin mit meinen 31 Jahren wahrscheinlich schon etwas senil.



> ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass er jemals giana sisters gespielt hat, denn dann würde er das wissen.


Wieso steht das in den Credits von "GS"??? Mario hab ich nie besessen, weil ich mir nie ein Nintendo-System gekauft habe. Hatte das halt nur zeitlich so in Erinnerung. Das Gianna-Sisters ein Mario-Klon ist kann ich leider nicht wissen, weil ich mir als Kind leider nicht mehrere Systeme gleichzeitig leisten konnte (so wie es heut zutage schon fast Standard  ist). War schon froh das ich 'nen Atari 2600 hatte als andere bereits nen C64 ihr eigen nannten.

Was mich aber noch mehr ankotzt ist, daß man in diesem Forum keine Meinung haben kann (die nicht der Masse entspricht) ohne gleich von "oben herab" getrietzt zu werden. Ich finde Nintendo sch***e. Punkt. Meine Meinung und gut. Ich kann mich für diese Marke nicht erwärmen. Es gibt ja auch genügend Menschen die z.B. OPEL klasse finden (ich gehöre nicht dazu) und welche denen diese Fahrzeuge nicht gefallen.

Gruß an alle die mich kennen und können - Tyler


----------



## Raszagal (6. Juni 2005)

TDurden am 06.06.2005 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Nintendo sch***e. Punkt. Meine Meinung und gut. Ich kann mich für diese Marke nicht erwärmen.



Ohh da würde ich doch zugerne mal wissen was du so alles für Spiele von Nintendo gespielt hast und was daran so schlecht war das du sogar behaupten kannst das ihre ganze "Makre" scheisse ist.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2005)

TDurden am 06.06.2005 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Gruß an alle die mich kennen und können - Tyler




servus   

war ja nicht bös` gemeint, aber warum behauptet du einfach so was, wenn du laut eigener bekundung die "genaue chronologie aller videospiele nicht kennst" ?

und wie shcon gesagt wurde: 
für giana sisters wurden teilweise levelabschnitte 1:1 von super mario bros. kopiert, was eigentlich bedeuten würde, das wer giana sisters mochte auch mario mögen sollte.  

aber wie dem auch sei:
 nichts liegt mir ferner als jemanden von oben herab zu behandeln -  sollte dir das so vorgekommen sein, entschuldige ich mich hiemit in aller form bei dir !


----------



## LaFlow (6. Juni 2005)

naja,ganz so unrecht hat er da ja auch nicht 
anklicken
seine aussage bezüglich der spiele ist wohl ne auslegungssache.die einen können miyamoto nicht verstehen,den anderen spricht er wohl aus der seele.bei mir ist das meistens so ein misch masch.aber wenn ich mal drüber nachdenke hat mich schon lange kein spiel mehr so gefesselt,wie es nintendo spiele schaffen/geschafft haben.es kann aber auch sein das ich einfach nicht mehr so viel zeit für spiele im allgemeinen aufbringen kann/will.
ich bin mal auf den revolution gespannt.221 titel kann man ja kostenlos runterladen,was meinen willen,wieder mehr zeit in spiele zu investieren,ein bissl beeinflussen wird.


----------



## EqualizerCS (6. Juni 2005)

Ich kann den guten Mann leider nicht ganz zustimmen, allerdings hat er damit Recht das viele gezeigte Games auf der E3 egal ob für den PC oder die Next Generation Konsolen gerendert waren. 

Jetzt mal zum Thema Langzeitspielspaß. Ich habe auch mit dem Super Nintendo angefangen. Secret of Evemore, Secret of Mana, Zelda und Mystic Quest haben mich sehr lange vor den TV gebannt. Donkey Kong Qountry hat auch immer wieder Spaß gemacht, ebenso wie die ganzen Jump Runs á la Castlevania, Mario, etc. Mario Kart war auch immer sehr spaßig und ich habe es geliebt. Trotzdem gab es damals auch schon einige schwarze Schaafe die ihr Geld nicht wert waren. N64, alle Gamboys außer den ersten und den aktuellsten, PS1+2, X-Box, Gamecube sind auch nicht an mir vorbeigegangen, habe ich letztendlich alles im Haushalt. 

Erst mal zum N64:

Beispiel Fifa 98 Road to Worldcup, das Spiel war genial, hatte eine Halle, zwar ein paar Fehler, aber viele Editiermöglichkeiten und sehr viele Spielvarianten usw. Meiner Meinung war es das beste Fifa da die heutigen immer nur billige Aufgüsse ohne wirkliche Highlights sind. Mario Kart 64 war natürlich auch prima, den Yoshi wieder einen roten Panzer an den Kopf zu knallen macht heute noch Spaß. Perfect Dark und James Bond Goldeneye 007 waren auch echte Juwelen. Der Mehrspielermodus hat Fun gemacht ohne Ende und die Storys waren immer tiefgängig und spannend. Rare war für mich eh immer eine top Firma. Die Zelda Reihe war auch genial und es hat mich enttäuscht die Comic Grafik beim Gamecube zu sehen.

Gameboy:

Angefangen hat alles mit Tetris und Mario. Tetris ist für mich das Higlight schlecht hin. Es hat Millionen von Spieler in den Bann gezogen und es wurde zig hundert mal kopiert. Die Mario Land Reihe war immer ganz nett und wurde auch mit Wario Land etc. nett ergänzt. Zelda 1 war auch was nettes, Knobelei und Kopfzerbrechen stand öfters an. Mit dem GBA sind viele weitere gute Spiele erschienen, wie z.B. F-Zero etc.

PS1+2:

Der PS1 hatte für mich eine Menge tolle Spiele zu bieten. Die Final Fantasy Reihe wurde fortgestzt, Gran Turismo kam und ist eigentlich ein MEilenstein gewesen, Tony Hawk Skateboarding war fesselnd, Grandia, Breath of Fire, Pandomenium, Metal Gear Solid, Tekken, usw. waren alles top Games. Prügelspiele sind langfesselnd, da sie mit Kollegen immer wieder Spaß machen. Metal Gear Solid war ebenfalls genial, allerdings ist es ein Konsolenspiel und ich fand die PC Umsetzung nicht überzeugend. Die Final Fantasy Reihe ist für mich neben Gothic die beste Rollenspiel Reihe. Die Spiele bannen einen 100 Stunden ans TV und haben hunderte versteckte Rätsel und eine große Anzahl von Gegnertypen, Arealen und Charakteren mit eigenen Persönlichkeiten. Als Final Fantasy X kam war ich stolz wie Hacke und habe fast 2 Tage ohne Essen und Trinken verzogt und war immer noch nicht durch. Spiele wie dieses fazinieren und ich wünschte es gäbe mehr davon, alleine die Videos sind eine Augenweide. Da steckt viel Liebe im Detail und ich hoffe auf eine Neuauflage von FF7. GT3 und 4 habe ebenfalls überzeugt und dank vielen Autos und sehr vielen Rennmöglichkeiten fesseln sie auch lange am TV. Dazu kommen noch viele weitere Top Titel wie die Resident Evil Reihe oder die Devil May Cry Reihe. 

X-Box: 

Für die X-Box fand ich die weitergerführte Dead or Alive Reihe ganz nett. Halo war auch eine große Abwechslung und Jet Set Radio Future sind dann so Spiele die eher aus der Reihe tanzen aber trotzdem irgendwie ihren Reiz haben.

Gamecube:

Beim Gamecube haben mir die Resident Evil Remakes super gefallen. Die Atmosphäre wurde durch die neue Grafik besser und Langzeitspielspaß hat man da auch.  Höhere Schwierigkeitsgerade sind bei solchen Spielen stark spielspaß fördernd. Multiplayer Games gibt es auch viele gute, unter anderem Smash Brothers das ganz lustig sein kann. Metroid Prime war für mich auch eine Risenüberraschung und gehört zu den top Titeln. Ich wünschte es gäbe würdige Fortsetztungen von Seiken Denetsu, Secret of Evemore etc. Ich denke das es auch den Kauf der Gamecube angekurbelt hätte und das sehr gute Games auf den Markt gekommen wären.

Letztendlich will ich mal zum PC kommen. Habe auch schon meinen 4ten und ist letztendlich auch viel Geld reingeflossen. Half-Life, Unreal, X-Wing, Monkey Island, Sim City, Sims, Theme Park, Jedi Knight, Knights of the old Republic, Max Payne, Die Siedler, Command&Conquer, Diablo, Starcraft, Warcraft, Larry, Need for Speed, Duke, Doom, Battlefield, Gothic, Beyond Good and Evil, usw. sind top Games. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch genug Spiele die langzeit Motivation haben, aber heutzutage wünschte ich mir teilweise natürlich auch etwas mehr. Allerdings haben mich NFS3/4/7/8 sehr lange beschäftigt und mit Diablo 2 war auch ein Dauerbrenner auf meiner Festplatte, Sacred war zwar technisch veraltet aber demnoch trotz Bugs sehr spannend. Splinter Cell war auch eine positive Überraschung, da ich mir schonb immer Solid Snake für den PC gewünscht habe. Spiele wie Far Cry erfreuen mich und zeigen das noch gute Spiele entwickelt werden. UT ist für mich auch einer der Gewinner dank seiner Community und der Action macht es etliche Stunden Spaß. Spiele wie Pariah gefallen mir trotz ihrer kurzen Spielzeit sehr gut, da dort auf Action Pur gezielt wird. Bei der Fifa Reihe wünsche ich mir mal mehr Abwechslung, mehrere Tuniere und vor allem mal wieder eine Halle. Anstatt jedes Jahr Millionen in die Lizenzen zu stecken, sollte nur alle 2 Jahre in Fifa erscheien und das Geld sinnvoller eingesetzt werden. Dann lieber ein Game mit sehr vielen Lizenzen und auch allen Ligen, Tunieren, usw. 

Vertiefen kann man da viel, allerdings verbringe auch nciht mehr soviel Zeit mit dem spielen, da wie kritisiert wenig neues erscheint. Man packt gerne mal ältere Games aus und verzichtet auf die neuen. Die Entwickler raffen es halt nicht das nicht nur Grafik zählt, sondern Spieler auch Innvationen und eine vernünftige Story etc. erwarten. Leider hat sich das alles zu einer Komerzbranche entwickelt, es wird viel Geld eingekurbelt und von jeden zweiten-dritten Spiel gibt es direkt mehre Nachfolger die nicht viel bieten, aber trotzdem 40€ für verlangt wird. Ich erinnere mich da gerne an Command&Conquer, relativ gute Add Ons für 29,90DM bzw. 15€, heute sind es dann 59,90DM bzw. 30€ und das ist oft nicht wert. Das Problem ist halt der Teufelskreis zwischen Hardware und Software, Grafikkartenfirmen bieten die entsprechenden Karten und Spiele Entwickler ernten dafür Kohle das sie grafisch zeigen was die Kaliber können. Dabei wird oft auf die Qualität der Spiele verzichtet. Man wüscht sich ab und zu mal was neues und ich hoffe das die Spiele Entwickler noch mal zu ihren alten Adern zurückfinden und das Firmen wie Sqaresoft, Piraniah Bytes, usw. so weiter machen.

MFG
EqualizerCS


----------



## Dimebag (7. Juni 2005)

TDurden am 06.06.2005 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber noch mehr ankotzt ist, daß man in diesem Forum keine Meinung haben kann (die nicht der Masse entspricht) ohne gleich von "oben herab" getrietzt zu werden. Ich finde Nintendo sch***e. Punkt. Meine Meinung und gut. Ich kann mich für diese Marke nicht erwärmen. Es gibt ja auch genügend Menschen die z.B. OPEL klasse finden (ich gehöre nicht dazu) und welche denen diese Fahrzeuge nicht gefallen.
> 
> Gruß an alle die mich kennen und können - Tyler



Tja, wenn man so dahergenudelte Meinungen hat, was erwartet man da? Du findest Giana Sisters toll, Mario aber Scheisse? Wenn du Giana Sisters gut findest, dann findest du auch Mario gut. Punkt. Meine Meinung. Und gut.

Und jetzt fang blos nicht mit deinem Alter und deiner schweren Kindheit an. Du bist 5 Jahre älter als ich, und ich hatte auch nie mehr als ein System. Was hat das damit zu tun, dass man sich auch mal belehren lassen kann? Vor allem, wenn man ganz offensichtlich nicht informiert war?

mfg


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2005)

Ich schreib hier nur mal von mir:

Früher warens einfach weniger Spiele(r).
Es war Neuland. Ich hatte grad mal einen Schulfreund, mit dem ich über Games reden konnte (die Sau hatte nen Commodore 128!! Ich nur 64).
Wenn man spielte hatte man irgendwie das Gefühl wirklich der erste zu sein, der das erlebt.
Nun, dieses Gefühl wirds wohl nie mehr geben.
Inzwischen ist jedes Spiel irgendwie "Fast-Food". Und das ist das ,was viele wollen.
Ein sieben Gang Menu, wenn wir mal dabei bleiben wollen, ist heute nicht mehr erwünscht. Aus zwei Gründen:
1. Es kostet zu viel für das es
2. die wenigen, die es schätzen würden auch kaufen.

ICO, eines der schönsten Spiele auf der PS-II hat sich praktisch nicht verkauft, obwohl es ein traumhaftes Spiel war. Es hatte sogar in Europa eine spezielle Verpackung... aber niemand wollte es.

Als Verkäufer seh ich's ja tag täglich:
Was nicht mit riesen Budget beworben wird, verkauft sich nicht. 
Grade in der Konsolenwelt, die ich in der Hinsicht als Kindergarten betrachte im Vergleich zu PC-Spielen.
Man muss die Käufer wirklich darauf hinweisen, was ein gutes Spiel ist.

Noch was zu den E3-Trailern:
Sehen gut aus., aber bringen nicht viel.
Die ersten Egoshooter werden Applaus ernten, der Grafik wegen.
Danach kommt wieder der normale Trott wie bisher... einfach schöner.


----------



## opossum (7. Juni 2005)

sorry, aber der typ muß echt gar nichts von innovation labern, auch wenn er einige gute figuren erfunden hat. nintendo ist doch der king wenn es darum geht, ale figuren und prinzipien auszulutschen, wie viele mario-teile gab es bitteschön, wo jeweils nur wirklich winzigkeiten verändert wurden? oder schaut euch sachen wie dr. mario an, wo ist die innovation? das ganze ist im endeffekt nur ne tetris-variation, die vom namen "mario" profitiert hat. auf dem gamecube gibt es auch wenig innovatives, zelda, mario sunshine, mertoid prime 2, starfox adventures, lauter sequels und weiterentwicklungen von alten spielen. im endeffekt sind die innovationen fast nicht vorhanden. und die nintendo revolution wird sicher die tradition weiterführen, nur dass die datenträger weniger fassen als die von sony z.b. und die konsole die gleichen spezifikationen hat wie die zwei konkurrenten. eigentlich ist es sowieso ein witz, was die 3 hersteller da abziehen, alle 3 haben threecore-ibm cpus, 256mb grafikspeicher, nen next-gen grafikchip. eigentlich sollte man erwarten, dass alle in etwa die gleichen leistungen bringen werden. an innovation ist da nicht viel zu erwarten, außer dass die AI besser wird, die grafik besser wird und sachen wie multiplayer und sprachsteuerung (wie bei rainbow six 3 an der xbox) besser zu realisieren sind.

aber um beim thema zu bleiben, wie gesagt, nintendo ist nicht unbedingt der vorläufer von innovationen, deshalb ist die ganze diskussion hier eigentlich für'n arsch, weil im endeffekt läuft das ganze nur auf "früher war alles cooler alter"-diskussionen hinaus. warum war früher alles besser? man war davon fasziniert, dass man spiele spielen konnte, die einen interaktiv teilhaben lassen, die man erleben kann, bei denen man SIEHt was man macht, was der größte vorteil gegenüber pen&paper rollenspielen oder brettspielen ist. heute ist es halt so, dass viele innovative ideen schon kamen und es ist schwer noch innovativer zu werden. spiele, wo man gleichzeitig fps und strategie-ansicht spielen kann und dazu noch auf nem planeten und im weltall sind ne nette idee, aber zu kompliziert um damit viele käufer anzulocken, man ist halt konstant überfordert. wenn ich stress will geh ich zur arbeit, wenn ich die konsole oder den pc anschmeiße will ich mich entspannen und spaß haben. auf alle fälle ist der raum für innovationen klein.
ich spiele auch gern immer wieder monkey island und indiana jones, aber mal ehrlich, wo war da die innovation? eigentlich sind monkey island 1 und 2, indiana jones 3 und 4, sam and max, day of tentacle alles die gleichen spiele, nur mit anderer story und anderem szenario. final fantasy, zelda, secret of mana, alles das gleiche. mario, commander keen etc, alles das gleiche prinzip. aber es gab nicht viel anderes, deswegen war es neu und somit auch "innovativ", obwohl es eigentlich nur neuaufmachungen von alten ideen waren.


----------



## Mandalor (7. Juni 2005)

öhm wollte nur kurz was einwerfen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kam mario das erstemal bei dem C64 auf den bildschirm und zwar bei Donkey Kong.Wenn das noch jemand kennt, man startet unten links und muss immer über fässer springen die donkey wirft.bis man daisy befreit hat.das war noch vor Mario Land und Gianna Sisters.    

Genug der nostalgie...

Irgendjemand sagte GS sei verboten wegen nintendo, wie kommts dann das man das jetzt als handygame runterladen kann?(wird sogar werbung gemacht)


----------



## DJ-Hazard (7. Juni 2005)

SYSTEM am 06.06.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Alles ist vergänglich.Nichts ist für die ewigkeit auch games haben mal ausgedient.

Ich habe aber immer noch Mad-TV auf meinem Rechner  

und schaffe es heute immer nocht nicht


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Juni 2005)

USS-VOYAGER am 06.06.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> war mario nicht auch vor gianna sisters? ich habe mal was von gelesen das gianna sisters mittlerweile verboten ist weil nintendo gegen geklagt hatte weil alles nur nachgemacht wurde und noch so was und sie haben recht bekommen seit dem ist gianna sisters verboten.



Also Mario ist 85 rausgekommen und Guiana Sister 87 und die Ähnlichkeit ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Mario und Guiana Sisters. 
Aber ob es verboten wurde, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2005)

Volcom am 06.06.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber früher gab es halt bessere spiele , da konnte man sich auf jedes einzelne game freuen und heute ?



Wiebitte? Also dem stimme ich nicht ganz zu.

Was waren früher Mega Hits? 

Gianna Sisters? 5 Pixel bewegen sich von links nach recht und können hüpfen und schiessen?

Diverse Ballerspiele -> Raumschiff ähnliche Pixek  ruckeln von recht nach links oder unten nach oben und weichen asteroiden aus und schiessen auf Endgegenerpixelmasse?

Paperboy -> Fahrad muss mit mieser Steuerung nach links und recht gesteuert werden und im richtigen Moment Fuerknopf drücken?

The Last Ninja -> Kleiner Ninja bewegt sich durchs Land und darf mit 5 Prügelarten alle Bösewichte dezimieren?

Naja, worauf ich hinauswill, ich liebte sie alle *g ich glaube früher waren nicht alle Spiele besser, nein, ich glaube früher waren Spiele was neues, da war alles Neuland, als ich das erste mal die Grafiken auf meinem C64 sah da staunte ich weil es 16 Farben hatte *g

Heute ist das meisste schon mal dagewesen und nur die Grafiken werden besser. 

Klar denken wir mit Wonne an die Zeiten zurück wo wir Tagelang vor Doom 1 oder Wasteland hockten (nicht zuletzt wegen den Ladezeiten   ).


----------



## NewChecker (7. Juni 2005)

Der man hat Recht die heutigen spiele hersteller spezialisieren sich nur noch auf die Grafik und nicht auf das spieldesing. wen man sich nur mal überlegt was die besten pc spiele sind und vorallem was sie ausmacht.
siehe CS1.6 (nicht Source das ist scheise) hat ne Kack Grafik aber ist immer noch DER besste Online shooter. Oder Warcraft 3 und Starcraft DAS sind die bessten (ohne Zweifel) Strategiespiele und seht sie euch mal an Warcraft 3 geht noch von der Grafik aber Starcraft sieht zum Kotzen aus. Aber bei den Games Zählt nicht die Grafik sondern Das Gameplay, die Story (auser CS), dann kann die spiele fasst jeder spielen der einen PC hat weil sie nicht so Hardwearelastig sind. seht euch neue games an wie Half Live 2, Doom 3, SW repopliccomand, ... das sind alles Games mit ner tollen Grafik aber sie machen höchstens 10-15 H spass und dann liegen sie ind der ecke weil einfach das gameplay nicht stimt. Half Live 2 macht zwar am anfang sau Bock Das muss ich Zugeben aber dann wen man es einmal durchgeockt hat wars das halt. Hingegen Warcraft3 die Kampange habe ich letztens nochmal Gezockt und sie macht immer wieder Bock obohl ich sie bestimmt schon X mal Gespielt habe. Bei schlacht um mittelerde fehlt auch irgend etwas das macht aleine auch keinen bock mehr und im Lan sowieso nicht. Wen ich auf eine Lan gehe mit30-40 Leuten was glaubt ihr wird am meisten Gezockt hä???
Natürlich CS 1.6 und Warcraft3 und Battlefield.

Meine message an alle Spiele hersteller: Spezialiesiert euch nicht nur auf die Grafik sonder auch auf Story, Gameplay, Multiplayer, Singelplayer, Coop und vieleicht einfach mal SPASS.
Den es zählt letzt endlich nicht ob das game eine <Tolle Grafik hat sondern die Verkauften exemplare und die steigen eher durch Spielspass und der geht auch mit ner Schlechten Grafik


----------



## silencer1 (7. Juni 2005)

ArcticWolf am 06.06.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> vor Mario gabs doch aber auch schon solche Jump 'n Runs, also soo innovativ wars nun auch nicht (mir fällt da z.B. dieses Gianna Sisters aufm C64 ein..falls man das so schreibt).
> Früher war das mit der Werbung doch auch nicht so anders, beim SNES gabs auch nur "unglaubliche 16 Bit" usw.



Giana Sisters war eine Kopie von Super Mario Bros. Weswegen Nintendo auch geklagt hatte und es deswegen vom Markt genommen wurde!


----------



## silencer1 (7. Juni 2005)

Mandalor am 07.06.2005 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm wollte nur kurz was einwerfen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kam mario das erstemal bei dem C64 auf den bildschirm und zwar bei Donkey Kong.Wenn das noch jemand kennt, man startet unten links und muss immer über fässer springen die donkey wirft.bis man daisy befreit hat.das war noch vor Mario Land und Gianna Sisters.
> 
> Genug der nostalgie...
> 
> Irgendjemand sagte GS sei verboten wegen nintendo, wie kommts dann das man das jetzt als handygame runterladen kann?(wird sogar werbung gemacht)



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Donkey Kong kam 1981 von Nintendo als Spielautomat auf den Markt. Und er hieß noch nicht Mario sondern Jumpman, der Name kam erst später.


----------



## genickschuss (7. Juni 2005)

SYSTEM am 06.06.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



der mann hat vollkommen recht... es gibt doch fast nur noch shooter rollenspiele und alles sieht gleich aus und benötigt immer mehr power ohne mehr spass zu machen...wo sind neue ideen...wie schön wars früher mit north&south incredible machines den lucasarts adventures...

das gleiche gilt doch auch für die spielezeitschriften...pcgames oder pcaction berichten doch immer über den gleichen scheiss (stichwort age3,quake4).

Jeden MOnat ellenlange berichte über die gleichen unfertigen spiele ...statt qualifizierter test der soft dies diesen monat neu zu kaufen gibt.  

die zeitungen scheinen doch alle gekauft....

die schönen zeiten sind vorbei..


----------



## waterboys (7. Juni 2005)

die Ideen bleiben wirklich auf der Strecke, es lebe X-Com /U.F.O !


----------



## Lightning2003 (7. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß ja nich ob du dir jemals eine PC Games oder PC Action richtig angeschaut bzw. gelesen hast (diese seltsamen Symbole nennt man Buchstaben), aber ich glaube das diese Zeitschriften über viel mehr als nur Ego-Shooter berichten oder nur "...ellenlange Test über unfertige Spiele schreiben".  

Ich denke in letzter Zeit sind die Spiele mehr als vorher "an den PC fesselnd". Und dazu steuert nunmal auch eine sehr gute Grafik oder eine realistische Physik-Engine ihren Teil dazu!  

MFG Lightning


----------



## FatAbbot (7. Juni 2005)

lordblizzard am 06.06.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat schon recht, gerade was die Grafik angeht, ich schaue deshalb auch nicht sehr darauf ob ein Spiel aktuelle Grafik hat, aber einige Spiele können auch heute noch fesseln, je nachdem ob man auf langzeitspass schaut oder nicht. WoW hat mich auch etwa 2,5monate gefesselt, jetzt hab ich genug, aber das war auch z.B. bei Super Mario Land nicht anders...



Ich kann Euch und Ihm nur zustimmen. Das stört mich auch extrem an PC Games und Co., wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass hier auch Werbegelder die Bewertung beeinflussen. Alle neuen Spiele sind immer mehr auf Mainstream ausgelegt. Gute Grafik, billige oder abgedrehte Story, das ist alles. Und dafür bekommen dann Spiele mit einem Langzeitspielspaß von unter 10 Stunden, Bewertungen von über 85%. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass die Spieletester nicht mehr Zeit dafür aufbringen. Fakt ist jedoch, dass es keine neuen Innovationen auf dem Spielemarkt gibt und gerade die etwas interessierteren Spieler (jeder der nach 2-3 Monaten feststellt, wie billig, monoton und schwachsinnig WoW doch eigentlich ist, weiviel Zeit dabei für völlig irrsinnige Aktivitäten wie laufen oder sonst was drauf geht nur um nach ca. 350 Std. Level 60 zu sein) auf der Strecke bleiben, weil man mit dem leicht zu befriedigendem Mainstream (der jeden Müll kauft, wenn nur die Grafik oder die Bewertung gut ist) eben wahrscheinlich mehr Geld machen kann.


----------



## FatAbbot (7. Juni 2005)

Lightning2003 am 07.06.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nich ob du dir jemals eine PC Games oder PC Action richtig angeschaut bzw. gelesen hast (diese seltsamen Symbole nennt man Buchstaben), aber ich glaube das diese Zeitschriften über viel mehr als nur Ego-Shooter berichten oder nur "...ellenlange Test über unfertige Spiele schreiben".
> 
> Ich denke in letzter Zeit sind die Spiele mehr als vorher "an den PC fesselnd". Und dazu steuert nunmal auch eine sehr gute Grafik oder eine realistische Physik-Engine ihren Teil dazu!
> 
> MFG Lightning



Du bist der Mainstream von dem ich spreche! Nur weil du Sachen gut findest , heißt dass noch lange nicht, dass sie tatsächlich für alle so gut sind.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (7. Juni 2005)

das meiste was hier gepostet wurde find ich extrem gheuchelt ! seit mal ehrlich!! jeder lechzt nach geiler grafik neue engines usw... mehr pSha. mehr BM mehr mehr .....darum bin ich der meinung das einige von euch sich selbst belügen ..........ich bin auhc für mehr inovation , mehr gameplay .........aber wenn das ganez auch noch cool aussieht soll ich dann das spiel nihct kaufen ???

naja


----------



## DuxSteR (7. Juni 2005)

Ich schliess mich da "genickschuss" an. Die "Tests" werden immer unglaubwürdiger und wirken gekauft, wer mehr Werbung macht bekommt ne bessere Bewertung. 
Und die Spiele heutzutage fesseln wirklich nicht mehr so wie früher (es gibt Ausnahmen, aber sehr wenige), es waren noch Zeiten in denen man mit Freunden zusammen monatelang "zB.: super mario, xwing,lucas arts adventures" gezockt hat, auch wenns noch keinen Multiplayer gab. 
Heutzutage werden die  Spiele (Rechnerleistung) immer anspruchsvoller und vom Gameplay und Spielzeit/spaß immer anspruchsloser. Es können wirklich Wenige noch längere Zeit fesseln, das sind dann meist die, die schlechte Bewertungen (zB wegen nicht perfekter Grafik, keine gute Kooperation mit den Spielezeitungen,...) bekommen. Aber irgendwann wird auch die "BigBrother und HandyKlingelton-Generation" erwachsen und die Spielezeitungen müssen sich umstellen und wieder was bieten um ihre Leser zufriedenzustellen, dann gehts nicht mehr mit dem seichten Geschreibsel.

@MurPhYsSHeeP:

Ich freue mich genau wie alle anderen auf neue Games, die gut aussehen, man wird aber iimer häufiger von guter Grafik geblendet und ist hinterher entäuscht wie seicht manche Games sind.


----------



## Vagrant (7. Juni 2005)

Ich finde die Geschmäcker sind zu verschieden um alle wirklich zu befriedigen. Die einen wünschen sich extrem komplexe Spiele wie Earth, Freelancer, X, und Star Wars alles in einem und mir würde so was das Gehirn wegbrennen. Die einen wollen Wochen lang an einem Spiel sitzen und die anderen bräuchten dafür wahrscheinlich Jahre weil Sie keine Zeit haben. Der eine fährt gerne Rennen und der andere verhaut lieber Drachen. 
Und zu der eigentlichen Kritik, wer könnte heute nicht auch ein Mario-Spiel auf dem Computer programieren?


----------



## BaronSengir187 (7. Juni 2005)

NewChecker am 07.06.2005 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Der man hat Recht die heutigen spiele hersteller spezialisieren sich nur noch auf die Grafik und nicht auf das spieldesing. wen man sich nur mal überlegt was die besten pc spiele sind und vorallem was sie ausmacht.
> siehe CS1.6 (nicht Source das ist scheise) hat ne Kack Grafik aber ist immer noch DER besste Online shooter. Oder Warcraft 3 und Starcraft DAS sind die bessten (ohne Zweifel) Strategiespiele und seht sie euch mal an Warcraft 3 geht noch von der Grafik aber Starcraft sieht zum Kotzen aus. Aber bei den Games Zählt nicht die Grafik sondern Das Gameplay, die Story (auser CS), dann kann die spiele fasst jeder spielen der einen PC hat weil sie nicht so Hardwearelastig sind. seht euch neue games an wie Half Live 2, Doom 3, SW repopliccomand, ... das sind alles Games mit ner tollen Grafik aber sie machen höchstens 10-15 H spass und dann liegen sie ind der ecke weil einfach das gameplay nicht stimt. Half Live 2 macht zwar am anfang sau Bock Das muss ich Zugeben aber dann wen man es einmal durchgeockt hat wars das halt. Hingegen Warcraft3 die Kampange habe ich letztens nochmal Gezockt und sie macht immer wieder Bock obohl ich sie bestimmt schon X mal Gespielt habe. Bei schlacht um mittelerde fehlt auch irgend etwas das macht aleine auch keinen bock mehr und im Lan sowieso nicht. Wen ich auf eine Lan gehe mit30-40 Leuten was glaubt ihr wird am meisten Gezockt hä???
> Natürlich CS 1.6 und Warcraft3 und Battlefield.
> 
> ...



Warnung! Das folgende ist nur Meinung und kein Angriff!
Also cih muss schon sagen das die Spiele wie starcraft oder cs mir kurz spaß gemacht haben, aber wirklich gut fand ich sie nie. Und leider ist dieses Monopol auf LAN Parties auch der Grund für mich nicht auf eine solche mehr zu gehen. Es werden immer dieselben Spiele gespielt. Ich will auf einer LAN mal neue spiele im Multiplayer Modus zocken weil ich das daheim halt nicht kann aber wenn man dann mal was anderes ausprobieren will wird man auf einer LAN nur schief angeguckt...Schade finde ich das.
Ein wenig mehr offenheit für neues wäre fein ^^
Ich liebe auch viele meiner alten Titel noch wie am ersten Tag aber verschliessen vor neuem werde ich mich nicht deswegen ^^


----------



## LaFlow (7. Juni 2005)

opossum am 07.06.2005 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das ganze ist im endeffekt nur ne tetris-variation, die vom namen "mario" profitiert hat. auf dem gamecube gibt es auch wenig innovatives, zelda, mario sunshine, mertoid prime 2, starfox adventures, lauter sequels und weiterentwicklungen von alten spielen. im endeffekt sind die innovationen fast nicht vorhanden.



hm,ich verbinde mit nintendo schon eine recht innovative firma wenn ich mir überlege,was nintendo für spiele gemacht hat.ausserdem finde ich,das die innovationen bei den nintendospielen nicht aufhören.da kommt ja noch die hardwareseite dazu.
das große problem bei heutigen spieleserien ist,das sich manche spieleserien wie aufgüsse bzw addons spielen.ich weis nicht,aber das gefühl geht echt nicht aus meinem kopf heraus.wenn ich allerdings den x-ten mario,zelda teil spiele,so ist das immer ne andere welt die nie langweilig wird.ich könnt heute noch mario land auf dem gb spielen und es würde mich lange fesseln.das gleich mit mario 64.es gibt nach meinem empfinden aber keinen oder kaum hersteller,die mich mit ihren spielen so fesseln.auch wenn die namen und charactere immer gleich sind,so sind die spiele doch ne klasse für sich.und an dr. mario will ich mich jetzt nicht aufhängen.da gebe ich dir recht.aber als aushängeschild für nintendo spiele würde ich das ja auch nicht sehen


----------



## BaronSengir187 (7. Juni 2005)

Vagrant am 07.06.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Geschmäcker sind zu verschieden um alle wirklich zu befriedigen. Die einen wünschen sich extrem komplexe Spiele wie Earth, Freelancer, X, und Star Wars alles in einem und mir würde so was das Gehirn wegbrennen. Die einen wollen Wochen lang an einem Spiel sitzen und die anderen bräuchten dafür wahrscheinlich Jahre weil Sie keine Zeit haben. Der eine fährt gerne Rennen und der andere verhaut lieber Drachen.
> Und zu der eigentlichen Kritik, wer könnte heute nicht auch ein Mario-Spiel auf dem Computer programieren?



Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Es gibt massenhaft unterschiedliche Spiele für alle geschmäcker. Das halt eine Richtung mal nur 1 oder 2 gute Spiele im Jahr bekommt ist dann leider so. Aber ich habe das Gefühl das der PC doch eher weniger mit allen Genres bestückt wird. Wenn man Prügelspiele spielen will wird man doch z.B. gezwungen sich noch ne Konsole zusätzlich zu holen, was in Zeiten der immensen Rechenleistung und der unproblematischen USB Pads doch eigentlich obsolete sein sollte.
Da sollten sie auch mal das quasi Monopol von Logitech was Controller angeht ausnutzen 

mfg


----------



## FatAbbot (7. Juni 2005)

BaronSengir187 am 07.06.2005 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Es gibt massenhaft unterschiedliche Spiele für alle geschmäcker. Das halt eine Richtung mal nur 1 oder 2 gute Spiele im Jahr bekommt ist dann leider so. Aber ich habe das Gefühl das der PC doch eher weniger mit allen Genres bestückt wird. Wenn man Prügelspiele spielen will wird man doch z.B. gezwungen sich noch ne Konsole zusätzlich zu holen, was in Zeiten der immensen Rechenleistung und der unproblematischen USB Pads doch eigentlich obsolete sein sollte.
> Da sollten sie auch mal das quasi Monopol von Logitech was Controller angeht ausnutzen
> 
> mfg



Da kann ich leider nicht zustimmen   
Folgende Spiele fand ich wirklich gut bzw.  hatten Langzeitspielspaß: Warcraft 3 + Frozen Throne (spiele ich heute noch fast jeden Tag mit Kumpels-->Der Spielspaß scheint unbegrenzt zu sein); Counterstrike war Jahre lang eines meiner absoluten Favourites (im Gegensatz zu Source    ); Mafia (vor 2 Monaten habe ich es jetzt glaub ich zum allerletzen mal durchgespielt, wirklich spitzen Game). Jeder dem es ähnlich geht, der dürfte momentan keine neuen Spiele finden, die genausoviel Spaß machen. Ich kann nicht Ganz beschreiben, was diese Games so toll gemacht hat, bei Halflife 2 (am Anfang geiles HL 1 Feeling und dann der totale Absturz, einmal durchgespielt, dann nie wieder), Doom 3, WoW usw. wurde ich grenzenlos enttäuscht. Ich kann den Programmierer bei neueren Games mit seinem Auftrag direkt fühlen: "Entwickle ein Spiel, schau Dir bei anderen Games alles ab, was gut war. Gehe kein Risiko ein und bring auch keine neuen Innovationen! Für Kreativität ist kein Platz, tue das, was wir Dir sagen! Für die Story haben wir einen professionellen Autor! Die Grafik ist das A und O! Wir wollen viel Geld verdienen! Streng dich an oder du fliegst raus!"


----------



## ekky (7. Juni 2005)

ZimPaul am 06.06.2005 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> alle reden immer von innovationen...
> stimmt schon, mir wären neue spielprinziebe auch lieb, aber mal ehrlich...
> es ist doch verdammt schwer, ein wirklich innovatives spiel noch zu "erfinden".
> es gibt doch nun schon wirklich so gut wie alles im bereich der videospiele....
> ...



Es geht nicht darum, er hat doch recht , der kritisiert nur das die Hersteller das Wesentliche in Spielen verlernt haben nämlich den Spielspaß worauf es ankommt ! Es geht den meisten Herstellern nur noch um Grafik!
Aber genau das ist es nicht was ein Spiel ausmacht!
Sage mir mal wieviele Spiele in den letzten Jahren erschienen sind die du immer wieder spielen könntest? Mir fällt da wirklich nur eines ein und das ist Riddick ein Spiel was sogar beides kombiniert Grafik + Spielspaß .. gibt es heutzutage leider selten sowas!

Shiyamoto hat recht mit dem was er sagt , die Hersteller sollen sich wieder auf das wesentliche Konzentrieren und nicht nur Grafikdemos abliefern!
Von allen 3 nextg Konsolen ist eines sicher , das ich mir die Nintendo Revolution kaufen werde, denn Nintendo versteht eines, und das ist es dem Spieler mit deren Spiele Freude zu bereiten!


----------



## T0tmAcH3R (7. Juni 2005)

hi,


ich denke kommende titel wie gta san andreas, "ofp2"(oder eben armed assault),bf2, aoe3, enemy  in sight, werden mit sicherheit "fesselnd" sein....................da bin ich mir sicher....

immer  wieder die guten alten  "alten zeiten" herauftzubeschwören ist doch irgendwie "kalter kaffe". oder meint ihr nicht?

wenn die alten spiele so toll sind/waren, warum haben dann die meisten ne aktuelle graka etc. im rechner ........



aber mein wirklicher alltime-favorit ist ofp.....kein spiel hat so lange spaß gemacht....mann kann es sogar mehrmals durchzocken, da die lösungsansätze eben schön variabel sein können.........


im großen und ganzen find ich aber zocken im multiplayer am spannensten, da menschen nun mal meist unberechenbar sind............

mfg


----------



## LordTerror270 (7. Juni 2005)

Ich Stimme Miyamoto auch zu. Natürlich versucht er hier auch die Konkurenz etwas nieder zu machen, doch das ist ja klar, er kann ja nicht sagen dass Sony oder Microsoft "besser" sind als Nintendo.

Eines der Größten Probleme ist denk ich aber weniger die Innovationslosigkeit, denn auch wenn es nicht mehr sooo viele sind, gibt es mehr als genug innovative Spiele (StarWolves, Trackmania), sondern eher, dass sich der Spielemarkt zu sehr auf eine Richtung beschränkt (und dafür von vielen Spielern auch noch belohnt wird). 

Nicht etwa dass die zig Fortsetzungsspiele sich alle gleich spielen (was auch gar nicht schlimm ist), sondern dass mittlerweile auch immer bestimmte Szenarien und Themen mit jeweiligen Spielprinzipien verbunden werden. Alles was "erwachsen und spannend" ist, hat mit Tod und Zerstörung zu tun, und alles was nicht dort hinein passt, ist zwangsweise ein Kinder (Lern-)Spiel...

Es gibt immer noch eine viele Menschen, welche gerne mal SNES-Spiele zocken, und dabei erheblich mehr Spaß haben, als wenn sie eines der allerneusten Top-Spiele spielen. 

Und das Beste: Danach machen die neuen Spiele nochmal doppelt so viel Spaß!!!

Manchmal ist klüger einen Schritt zurück als vorwärts zu gehen....


----------



## LaFlow (7. Juni 2005)

T0tmAcH3R am 07.06.2005 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> immer  wieder die guten alten  "alten zeiten" herauftzubeschwören ist doch irgendwie "kalter kaffe". oder meint ihr nicht?



nö.die meisten spiele sind es heutzutage gar nicht wert,das man a) geld dafür ausgibt b)zeit investiert.ich ärgere mich über das hochgelobte hl 2.ein spiel mit solchen wertungen müsste doch motivieren.aber schon beim durchspielen,wie ein paar posts über mir drüber schonmal erwähnt,kam so ein dröges "ich muss das jetzt durchspielen weil ich es gekauft habe" gefühl auf (wenn ich mich an goldeneye erinnere   ).es fesseln heutzutage die spiele einfach nicht mehr so wie sie es mal gemacht haben.ob das nun am alter oder an den spielen liegt,ist wohl die entscheidende frage.ich glaube aber,das mangelnder tiefgang in spielen die ursache meines empfindens ist.


----------



## genickschuss (7. Juni 2005)

das kann man sich auch einreden...schau dir doch mal alte Zeitungen an, es ist doch schon eine Frechheit das z.B. im MOnat Mai (05) die Ausgabe 07 erscheint...also bitte


----------



## genickschuss (7. Juni 2005)

T0tmAcH3R am 07.06.2005 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> 
> ich denke kommende titel wie gta san andreas, "ofp2"(oder eben armed assault),bf2, aoe3, enemy  in sight, werden mit sicherheit "fesselnd" sein....................da bin ich mir sicher....
> ...



ja da hast du Recht..Spiele wie GTA gehören eindeutig nach vorn...ich sage ja auch nicht das es keine Beispiele gibt ...


----------



## Magickatrin (7. Juni 2005)

Also ich finde ja die Aussage das heutige Spiele umfangreich sind total unsinnig, Tatsache ist doch das die Spiele immer kürzer werden. Abgesehen davon trifft es auf mich überhaupt nicht zu das ein neues Spiel nichtmehr fesselnd ist. Ich Das größte Problem ist aber aus meiner Sicht das inzwischen versucht wird jedes Spiel "massentauglich" zu machen, bestes Negativbeispiel: Deus EX 2, sicher kein schlechtes Spiel aber gegenüber dem Vorgänger für mich doch leicht enttäuschend. 

Ich habe damals mit Begeisterung Super Mario, Zelda oder Secret of Mana gespielt, heute sind es ganz andere Spiele, die mich aber nicht weniger begeistern, etwa Max Payne, Splinter Cell, Prince of Persia oder momentan Swat 4. Manchmal kommen mir zwar auch solche Gedanken wie früher war alles besser, z.B. wenn ich an das letzte Tomb Raider Spiel denke das so verbugt war das es ohne Patch praktisch nicht spielbar war und mit Patch auch nur bedingt, solche Dinge habe ich früher ehrlich gesagt nicht erlebt. Trotzdem, es gab früher geniale Spiele und heute gibt es sie ebenso, vieles ist aber Ansichtssache, wofür ich mich begeistern kann finden andere womöglich total langweilig, weil sie eben eine andere Art von Spielen mögen. Ich weiß zum Beispiel rein gar nichts mehr mit Rollenspeilen anzufangen, die ich früher mal mochte...

Und zu den neuen Konsolen kann man jetzt eh noch nicht viel sagen, ich denke da kann man sich erst eine eigene Meinung bilden wenn man sie tatsächlich selbst getestet hat.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (7. Juni 2005)

naja spiele sidn wirklich eine geschmackssache ! ich find beispielsweise WoW voll beschissen ...die meisten finden es toll auch wenn die optik vieleicht nicht auf dem neusten stand ist ! sie finden es wegen des gameplays toll .....nur mir gefällt das halt nid , deswegen heisst das nicht das ich nur auf die optik schaue !

gta find ich eine absolute hammer serie ! habe jedes auf der ps gezockt ! und vice city auch noch auf pc .........

nun ja wenn grafik und inovation sich in waage halten ist doch das perfekt !

also nicht an den alten zeiten rumnörgeln sondern nach vorne schauen ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Juni 2005)

Vordack am 07.06.2005 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, worauf ich hinauswill, ich liebte sie alle *g ich glaube früher waren nicht alle Spiele besser, nein, ich glaube früher waren Spiele was neues, da war alles Neuland, als ich das erste mal die Grafiken auf meinem C64 sah da staunte ich weil es 16 Farben hatte *g
> 
> Heute ist das meisste schon mal dagewesen und nur die Grafiken werden besser.
> 
> Klar denken wir mit Wonne an die Zeiten zurück wo wir Tagelang vor Doom 1 oder Wasteland hockten (nicht zuletzt wegen den Ladezeiten   ).



Voll Zustimmung. Die Spiele "damals" haben einem viel Spaß gemacht, weil sie neu waren. Aber vom Gameplay her waren sie erschreckend. Kann mir keiner erzählen, daß er auch nur ein Jump & Run beispielsweise spielen würde, wo man überhaupt nicht speichern kann. Um nur mal einen Punkt zu nennen. Heutzutage liegt der Nachteil einfach darin, daß vieles schon sehr durchgekaut ist. Man findet wenig, was einen wirklich lange interessiert. Nur da hat das Internet auch eine Mitschuld. Viele informieren sich jeden Tag auf X Seiten und wissen bis zum Release fast alles. Wie soll man da auch noch überrascht sein? Kommt man nicht weiter, dann schnell den inzwischen fast offen integrierten Cheatmodus verwenden, im Forum fragen oder ne Lösung saugen. Wer würde beispielsweise für ein Bubble Bobble 40 € ausgeben wollen?
Ich will sicherlich nicht sagen, daß wir eine Hochzeit der Innovation und Neuen Spieltypen haben. Aber wer zumindest nicht nur nach dem Hype geht und offen für mehr ist, der findet auch abseits der 90% klasse Spiele, die viel Spaß machen. Nicht zwingend eine große Innovation, aber eben etwas anders als der Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Magickatrin (7. Juni 2005)

MurPhYsSHeeP am 07.06.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> naja spiele sidn wirklich eine geschmackssache ! ich find beispielsweise WoW voll beschissen ...die meisten finden es toll auch wenn die optik vieleicht nicht auf dem neusten stand ist ! sie finden es wegen des gameplays toll .....nur mir gefällt das halt nid , deswegen heisst das nicht das ich nur auf die optik schaue !
> 
> gta find ich eine absolute hammer serie ! habe jedes auf der ps gezockt ! und vice city auch noch auf pc .........
> 
> ...



WoW ist auch absolut nicht mein Geschmack, im Moment finde ich es wirklich nervig das in jeder PC Games Ausgabe Seitenweise Artikel zu finden sind, aber das es vielen anderen gefällt ist ja trotzdem OK. 

GTA ist auch bei mir so etwas wie eine Lieblingsserie, San Andreas habe ich schon auf der PS2 gespielt und werde es mir auch noch für den PC kaufen, muss ich halt unbedingt haben in meiner Sammlung 

...Grafik ist nicht alles, aber trotzdem finde ich es faszinierend wenn ein Spiel so toll aussieht wie Far Cry oder Splinter Cell 3. Inovation findet man leider immer seltener, die größte Inovation in der letzten Zeit war für mich der Multiplayer-Modus in SCT und das ist nun auch schon wieder über ein Jahr her..


----------



## kichererbse33 (7. Juni 2005)

Ich finde die Screener von den neuen Konsolen einfach furchtbar. Die Grafik, so schön sie auch irgenwo sein mag, irgendwo wirkt sie doch sehr steril und unnatürlich.

Vor zehn Jahren, als man noch Day of the Tentacle spielte war die Grafik auch nicht das KAufargument für Spiele. Früher ging es verstärkt darum was das Spiel bietet. Ein bedeutender Unterschied zur heutigen Spielekultur, in der immer mehr hochglanz-Spielfilm-Spiele auf den Markt kommen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Entwickler wieder mehr Wert auf Spielerischen Tiefgang legen, als auf schnörklige sterile Grafikpräsentation.


----------



## mag09 (7. Juni 2005)

hehe ich kenn nur die alten spiele.  
ich hab bissher keine der neuen spiele gespielt also kann ich hierzu nich viel sagen aber die spiele von damals waren ganz lustig


----------



## Harlekin (7. Juni 2005)

SteGERSTENBERG am 06.06.2005 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde es gibt heute noch einige spiele die fesseln, aber sie sind leider nach 10-20 Stunden durchgespielt.... Außer mein großer Langzeit-Meister Fussball Manager 2005!!! aber SC:CT hat mich gefesselt, genau wie SWAT 4...aber das is immer nurn kurzes vergnügen! Sportspiele sind gut, die hat man nie wirklich durchgespielt...und fesseln mich oft wochen - und monatelang!


Also ich konnte mich selbst mit Max Payne längere Zeit beschäftigen.
Mir hats einfach spaß gemacht, die Missionen nochmal zu spielen.

Aber kein Vergleich zur ganzen GTA-Serie 

Also BF 1942 zocke ich jetzt schon seit ner ewigkeit.
Seit nem halbenjahr auch endlich online. Da aber eigentlich nur DC.


----------



## opossum (8. Juni 2005)

kichererbse33 am 07.06.2005 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Screener von den
> Vor zehn Jahren, als man noch Day of the Tentacle spielte war die Grafik auch nicht das KAufargument für Spiele.




glaubst du selbst was du da sagst? denkst du day of tentacle wäre mit maniac-manison grafik zu der zeit erfolgreich gewesen? die grafik war halt für adventures state of the art, sie hat auch nicht herausgestochen, aber wäre die grafik schlechter gewesen hätte das spiel mit sicherheit nicht so einen erfolg gehabt.


----------



## weissi191 (8. Juni 2005)

Ich finde er hat vollkommen recht!
Die neuen Spiele sind grafisch wirklich gut und die soundeffekte überschreiten alle meine vorstellungen. aber wenn ich an die alte zeit zurückdenke an die mario zeiten wo man wirklich schon extrem süchtig war nach einem Game wie super mario land, donkey kong oder super metroid dann kommen mir schon fast die tränen wie schlecht die spiele eigentlich geworden sind.
alle spiele gehen nur auf grafik aber ich finde die hersteller sollte mehr auf die story achten und schaun das nicht alle spiele die gleiche story haben. 
Ich hoffe in Zukunft schaun die Hersteller mehr darauf die spiele so zumachen wie ein paar alte klassiker wo man geschicklichkeit intelligenz usw braucht


----------



## showstopper123 (8. Juni 2005)

Habe zwar nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber man könnte ihn wohl fast so zusammenfassen - Grafik: Top , aber wirklich interessant sind die Spiele nicht ( daher auch wenig Stunden an Spielspaß pro Spiel ).

Naja irgendwie hängt das mit dem Genre der meisten Spiele des PC zusammen, meisten sind es Shooter.
Und bei Shooter macht man eben immer das selbe, man schießt auf irgendwas oder jemanden.
Ist doch irgendwie logisch, dass diese Monotonie langweilig wird.

Rollenspiele wie Gothic haben eben mehr zu bieten als immer nur das selbe zu tun, allerdings gibt es da auch kaum welche.....


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. Juni 2005)

ArcticWolf am 06.06.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> vor Mario gabs doch aber auch schon solche Jump 'n Runs, also soo innovativ wars nun auch nicht (mir fällt da z.B. dieses Gianna Sisters aufm C64 ein..falls man das so schreibt).
> Früher war das mit der Werbung doch auch nicht so anders, beim SNES gabs auch nur "unglaubliche 16 Bit" usw.


  
Darum war Giana Sister auch vom Markt genommen worden weil ein Konzern    die Ähnlichkeiten zu Mario zu groß fand.....
Ausserdem würde dann auch der damalige Werbespruch "Move Awaw Mario" keinen Sinn machen


----------



## Kyrillian (8. Juni 2005)

Also ich kann dem nicht wirklich ganz zustimmen. Es stimmt zwar schon, dass die damaligen Spiele teilweise echte Kultspiele geworden sind, allerdings war  allein schon die Marktsituaton eine ganz andere. So eine Schwemme an Spielen für die  verschiedensten Plattformen war damals sicherlich denkbar aber kaum Realität. So war es natürlich auch noch einfacher innovative Ideen zu bringen, was ja schwieriger wird, je mehr Spiele es gibt.

Zur Grafik und der angeblich fehlenden Story: Also wenn ich mir Spiele wie GTA (aktuellerweise San Andreas aber auch die Vorgänger), Runaway 2 etc. anschaue, kann ich nciht sagen, dass die Innovationen fehlen, bzw. die Story zu mau ist.

Es gab damals nicht nur Perlen unter den Spielen und heute auch nicht. Die große Masse ist gut, es gibt einige Schlechte, und einige gute, sowie hier und da 
echte Knüller.


----------



## DirtyLizard (8. Juni 2005)

Das Argument alte Spiele waren besser weil wir damals nicht so abgebrüht waren oder weil sie neu waren ist ja mal lächerlich. Wenn ich mir Mario Allstars (dürfte keiner kennen) aus dem Regal nehme und eine Runde Super Mario Bros spiele hab ich mehr Spaß als bei Doom 3 und HL2 zusammen. Und Mario ist keine Ausnahme.

Besonders unter PClern stößt man auf diesen Grafik-Fetischismus bei Spielen. Bei manchen Spielen hat man glatt das Gefühl es gehe nicht darum sie endlich spielen darf, sondern darum ob sie auf dem eigenen PC laufen. Eure Foren füllen sich mit Posts "besorgter" Spieler, die doch noch 5 Frames mehr rausholen wollen. Kein wunder das ihr mit Spielen wie HL2 abgestraft werdet   

Wer gute Spiele haben will sollte nicht nur den alten Zeiten hinterherweinen, sondern vllt mal die Plattform wechseln.   
Auch Konsolenspiele haben an Qualität eingebüst, aber durch die ohnehin begrenzten technischen Resourcen kommt grafisches "Wettrüsten" garnicht erst auf.

Holt euch bei ebay ein altes N64, besorgt euch Ocarina of Time und eure einzige Sorge ist es, wie man durch Dungeon XY kommt, nicht irgendwelche Grafikprobs, Performance-einbrüche, Bugs oder Bustaktraten und ihr wollt nichts anderes mehr spielen


----------



## BaronSengir187 (8. Juni 2005)

LaFlow am 07.06.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> T0tmAcH3R am 07.06.2005 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon schöne was alles so als "guter alter" Oldie gilt *g*
Die selbe Diskussion gab es damals schon als Starcraft noch aktuell war und ich selber spiele zu Zeit auch wieder mit meinem alten Amiga Mad TV ^^
Das nenn ich mal nen guten alten Oldie, oder IK+


----------



## Bonez (8. Juni 2005)

es gibt heute noch innovative Games die erst durch die neue gute Hardware möglich gewordne sind:
Max Payne -> Bullet Time
Splinter Cell/Dark Project -> SchleichShooter
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time -> Modernes Jump&run
Beyond Good and Evil -> einfach toll 
Jedi Knight -> Lichtschwert & Macht 
DeusEx -> der hammer 
BattleZone -> RTS mit Shooteranteilen
HalfLife -> gut gescriptet Story in nem Shooter
Warcraft 3 -> RTS mit Rollenspiel Helden
BrigdeCommander -> wie gerne hätte ich das im StarWars universum gehabt 
GTA -> 1 war ja nur genial und VC war auch genial weil es dann in zeitgemäßer 3d war 
Commandos -> Schleich RTS
TombRaider -> Indiana Jones Feeling in 3D

Jeders dieser Games war doch innovativ!!!!!!!!!!!! (sry aber ein ! war zu wenig )
Das Prob ist, dass jeder Game das sich gut verkauft zu ner lieblosen Serie verproggt wird, siehe SplinterCell 1-3, Prince of Persia: Warrior Within, JediKnight 1-3, GTA1-5 (entwickeln die überhaupt was anders? :>)....das sind ja quasi nur neue Level mit neuer Story(wenn überhaupt, meistens wird die alte story ja "nur" weitergeführt..) und vllt ner neuen Waffe oder so....:> früher wäre das imo als Addon durchgegangen.  Man hat sich nach nem guten Game nich hingesetzt und überlegt "Hey, wie könnten wir Teil 2 und 3 machen?" sondern eher nachdem Motto "Lass mal  was neues anderes hab keinen bock mehr auf genre x, mich reizt mal was in genre y zu machen, ich hab da ne idee....." oder die innovative Idee tot geclont wird, z.B. Comandos 1-3, Desperados, Robin Hood, Korea...
Also Mut zur Kreativen Pause  Man muss nich alles tot clonen oder unendliche Serien entwickeln. Ich will kein neues C&C oder TombRaider 57, ich will nen neuen unverbrauchten Helden in nem relativ unverbrauchten Szenario und ein paar nette Ideen zum Gameplay die ich net kenne


----------



## Butterbemme (9. Juni 2005)

Mein Senf zum Thema:

Hier kommt ständig das Story-Argument. Euch ist schon klar, daß Spiele damals eher viel weniger Story hatten (Mario, PacMan, Flipper, TransportTycoon, Flugsimulationen, BundesligaManager... was man damals so gespielt hat), ein paar Texteinblendungen waren da das höchste der Gefühle. Heute wird Story oft viel packender rübergebracht, weil sich die techn. Möglichkeiten geändert hatten.

Außerdem: die Story war es definitiv NICHT, die uns damals so begeistert hat. Mich wundert daß hier so viele sagen "Der Mann hat recht, früher war alles besser".
Ich stimme dem absolut nicht zu! Vor 15 Jahren waren die Spiele nicht besser als heute, im Gegenteil, viele Klassiker (siehe oben) hatten sehr simples Gameplay. Die Spiele waren einfach deswegen toll, weil das Medium als solche ein neues war bzw. weil wir jung waren. Damals war es eben etwas neues und deshalb so faszinierend, überhaupt so interaktiv Spielwelten zu erleben... vorher konnte man keine Klempner durch die Gegend hopsen lassen oder Flugzeuge steuern oder Figuren eine spannende Geschichte erleben lassen (Adventures) oder Kriegsgerät in Echtzeit steuern (C&C1) usw.
Das war einfach alles NEU, nicht besser.

Wenn ihr heute euer SNES anstöpselt und meint, ihr habt mit SuperMario mehr Spaß als mit "Doom3 und HL2 zusammen", dann liegt das imho ganz stark an nostalgischen Gefühlen für diese Spiele. Oder glaubt ihr, die würden einen heute 9-Jährigen so umhauen wie uns damals? Mal davon abgesehen daß Shooter nun auch wirklich nicht soviel hergeben... ein Gothic oder Baldur's Gate zieht einen schon viel mehr in den Bann.
Ich will nicht leugnen, daß die Spiele von damals was ganz besonderes waren. Hab neulich Legend Of Zelda III aufm SNES-Emulator gespielt, das war absolut faszinierend, ich hätte es am liebsten direkt durchgespielt, schon doll. Und wenn ich an Landstalker auf meinem MegaDrive denke, kommen mir die Freudentränen ( http://www.cf-network.com/cfan/IMG/jpg/landstalker.jpg )... wegen der Erinnerung an die eigene Jugend und einer emotionalen Bindung, nicht weil das perfekte Überspiele waren.

Spiele können heute immernoch sehr fesseln, nur geht das eben nicht mehr mit simpel-Games wie damals - man muss mehr Aufwand betreiben und die Games sind heute "anders", das stimmt schon. Diese Zeit damals wird nicht wiederkommen. Wenn man sich heute die *richtigen* Spiele aussucht wird man aber feststellen, daß es sehr viel mehr gibt als "08/15-Shooter und WW2-Spiele" und man immernoch unheimlich Spaß haben kann....

Gruß, K.


----------



## FatAbbot (9. Juni 2005)

Der Hauptgrund für den gefühlten Qualitätsabfall bei neuen Spielen dürfte die Tatsache sein, dass die Spielehersteller keine neuen Wege gehen. Alle neuen Titel sind ausgelutschte Kopien von Vorgängern, einziger Unterschied, neue Grafik und neue Story. Irgendwann dürfte auch dem letzten Spieler eines Egoshooters klar sein, dass er nur eines macht, er killed Gegner um weiter zu kommen. Das Ganze kann man noch abändern, indem man Story, Schleichelemente, neue Waffen und kleine Rätsel einbaut, aber im Endeffekt ist es immer das Gleiche und für jeden Gamer dürfte der Punkt einmal kommen, an dem er dieses Prinzip erkennt.
Blick in die Vergangenheit: Damals gabs neue Innovationen am laufenden Band, sei es die Grafik (Meilensteine: Unreal und Half-life), neue Genres (Egoshooter) usw.. Alles war so unglaublich neu und anders, der Spieler hatte Möglichkeiten, die er sich nicht im Traum vorstellen konnte. 
Heute: ABSOLUT JEDES GENRE IST ABGEDECKT MIT EINER UNENDLICH GROßEN ANZAHL AN SPIELEN, DIE SICH NUR IN GRAFIK UND STORY UNTERSCHEIDEN! Für jemanden, dessen erster Egoshooter HL2 ist, dürfte die Begeisterung genauso groß sein, wie für uns bei HL1 oder eben zu Beginn. Ich fühle mich mittlerweile bei den meisten Egoshootern verarscht, es ist absolut immer das Gleiche. Hinter dem Spiel steht eine Firma die nur eines will, keine neuen Wege beschreiten, sondern Geld mit etwas verdienen, mit dem schon viele andere Leute vorher Geld verdient haben. Und dem Mainstream sei Dank, geht diese Strategie auch meistens auf, solange nur die Grafik und Werbung stimmt.
Ich finde die PC Games sollte auf dieses wichtige Thema eingehen und nicht immer allen Spielern die heile Welt vorbeten, die sie in Wirklichkeit nicht ist.


----------



## Kyrillian (9. Juni 2005)

@Butterbemme: Ich stimme dir mal voll zu! Vor allem im Bezug auf die Story in alten Spielen. Klar hat Mario gefesselt, eine Story gab es aber nicht wirklich. Es war eben toll und neu. Wenn ich da an unseren alten Spectrum oder mein Atari denke, da gab es schon so einige tolle Spiele, die aber allesamt sehr simpel waren.



			
				FatAbbot am 09.06.2005 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute: ABSOLUT JEDES GENRE IST ABGEDECKT MIT EINER UNENDLICH GROßEN ANZAHL AN SPIELEN, DIE SICH NUR IN GRAFIK UND STORY UNTERSCHEIDEN!


Dem kann ich nun gar nicht zustimmen. Wenn ich mir da allein schon _Spore_ anschaue, das erstmal ein halbes dutzend Genres kombiniert und mal etwas völlig anderes verspricht, kann ich nicht sagen, dass immer alles gleich ist.

Die Spiele entwickeln sich immer weiter. Das war damals so und das ist heute so. Nicht nur heute wird die Grafikl immer besser, auch damals war das so (und auch damals fand man das toll)! Es ist heutzutage nur schwieriger neues zu schaffen. Damals war es einfacher, weil es eben weniger Genres, weniger Spiele, weniger Geschichten gab. Natürlich kann man sicherlich auch heute neue Konzepte bringen, nur wird es ungleich schwieriger als in den alten Tagen.

Ich verstehe allerdings, ähnlich wie Butterbemme, auch nicht warum viele vorbehaltlos sagen, dass die Spiele allgemein schlechter sind. Spielt ihr denn alle keine aktuellen Spiele? Ihr tut es doch auch, oder? Ihr habt sie gekauft und findet sie, zumindest teilweise, auch toll, hab ich recht? Also wo ist das Problem? Natürlich sind die Spiele nicht so wie die Klassiker von damals. Sie sind eben anders, auf eine andere Art gut.

Und sagt was ihr wollt aber ich finde eine realistische Grafik toll. Aber eben nicht nur das. Es ist nur ein Aspekt am Spiel, der genau so die benötigte Atmosphäre schafft wie die Story, der Sound, das ganze Konzept eben.
Nicht alle Spiele brauchen die Grafik aber bei machen passt es eben, bei anderen nicht.
Bei Adventures finde ich eine 3D Grafik zum Beispiel sehr unpassend, da ist eine Comicgrafik viel stimmiger. Für z.B. Ultima Online hat die vorhandene Iso-Grafik gereicht, war sogar für das Spielkonzept mehr als passend. Und für einen Shooter oder ein Strategiespiel sind eben Grafikeffekte ein essentielles Mittel um Atmosphäre zu schaffen, bzw. ein glaubwürdiges Bild zu erstellen.

Mein Fazit also: Es gibt viele tolle alte Spiele und viele tolle neue Spiele. Zu den Spielen seiner Jugend hat man sicherlich eine größere emotionale Bindung, doch Spaß hat man auch mit aktuelen Titeln. Und darum geht es doch, oder?


----------



## kingston (9. Juni 2005)

Ich sag mal 2 Beispiele. 

Boiling Point. Mal was neues, gewagtes, wird aber wegen einigen Bugs von Mags. in der Luft zerrissen. 

Prey. Ein stupider Doom 3 Klon, wird aber jetzt schon in höchsten Tönen gelobt. 

Also kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen warum kaum noch neues auf den Markt gebracht wird, sondern nur Kopien und Fortsetzungen diverser Titel. 

Spiele wie Donkey Kong Country auf SNES oder Metal Gear Solid auf PS haben gefesselt.  Kann sich noch jemand an Moon Patrol erinnern? Oder Flashback?


----------



## DirtyLizard (9. Juni 2005)

Ich finde das Argument "Früher war halt alles neu" für falsch. Klar war es was Besonderes, zum ersten Mal in das eingreifen zu können was aud dem Bildschirm zu sehen ist, zum ersten mal zu zocken. Die alten Spiele fesseln teilweise mehr als heutige Titel, trotz schlechter Technik und nicht vorhandener Story. Es war das Gameplay was für unzählige Stunden Spaß gesorgt hat, nicht der Sound, nicht die Grafik. 

Ein geniales Spiel lebt entweder von einer genialer Spielbarkeit / Gameplay / Suchtfaktor (Mario, Tetris) oder von filmreifer Inszenierung / Glaubwürdigkeit / Atmosphäre / Guter Geschichte, fast filmischen Qualitäten (The Legend of Zelda, Mafia, resident Evil, Silent Hill, Max Payne). Teris z.B. macht einfach süchtig weil man immer besser werden will, bei Mafia will man wirklich wissen was aus Tommy geworden ist und bei Zelda liegt es einem wirklich am Herzen Hyrule vom Bösen zu befreien, bei DiabloII kann man es nicht erwarten mit seinem neuen Zweihänder den Klauenvipern mal zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt, aber bei Doom3 durch die xte gleichaussehende Tür zu gehen und das 2345234525. Monster mit ner Pumpgun abzuknallen um in den nächsten schon x mal gesehen Korridor zu kommen reisst wohl keinen vom Hocker, auch wenn es dabei verdammt gut aussieht.


----------



## Kyrillian (10. Juni 2005)

DirtyLizard am 09.06.2005 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Argument "Früher war halt alles neu" für falsch.



Nach und nach wird eben immer mehr abgedeckt, also gab es damals sicherlich relativ mehr "neue" Dinge als jetzt, da viele Sparten schon von mehr oder minder guten Spielen gefüllt sind.

Und was war da mit  Metal Gear Solid? *weiter nach oben schaut* Gerade das wurde auch (und Betonung liegt auf auch) wegen seiner Grafik gelobt, hatte also nicht NUR tolles Gameplay (und das hatte es). War eben ein Gesamtmeisterwerk, wie so viele Spiele.

Kann es nicht verstehen, dass cih so viele über tolle Grafik aufregen und wahrscheinlich 5 Minuten später Stronghold, CSS oder sonst was spielen. Oder spielt ihr tatsächlich nur Spiele von vor zig Jahren?
Ich hänge auch vielen alten Spielen nach und freue mich trotzdem über neue (Wenn nur endlich der Postbote mit San Andreas kommen würde ^^).

Das mit der Grafik wird sich eh bald einpendeln. Irgendwann wird nahezu Fotorealismus erreicht sein und dann müssen sich die Entwickler ohnehin auf neue Ziele ausrichten.

Ky


----------



## N8Mensch (10. Juni 2005)

SYSTEM am 06.06.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Shigeru Miyamoto: "Die gezeigten Grafiken haben nichts mit den Spielen selbst zu tun. Jeder könnte das auf einem Computer erstellt haben."


Genau das habe ich auch gedacht, als ich die PS3-E3-Videos gesehen habe  
 I am not alone...


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2005)

N8Mensch am 10.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 06.06.2005 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu fällt mir auch die Sache mit Microsoft und der XBOX360 Verarsche ein:
http://www.winfuture.de/news,20551.html



Spoiler



Schon Hammer wie da die Spieler hinters Licht geführt wurden. Ich nenne sowas Betrug



Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## ekky (12. Juni 2005)

DirtyLizard am 08.06.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument alte Spiele waren besser weil wir damals nicht so abgebrüht waren oder weil sie neu waren ist ja mal lächerlich. Wenn ich mir Mario Allstars (dürfte keiner kennen) aus dem Regal nehme und eine Runde Super Mario Bros spiele hab ich mehr Spaß als bei Doom 3 und HL2 zusammen. Und Mario ist keine Ausnahme.
> 
> Besonders unter PClern stößt man auf diesen Grafik-Fetischismus bei Spielen. Bei manchen Spielen hat man glatt das Gefühl es gehe nicht darum sie endlich spielen darf, sondern darum ob sie auf dem eigenen PC laufen. Eure Foren füllen sich mit Posts "besorgter" Spieler, die doch noch 5 Frames mehr rausholen wollen. Kein wunder das ihr mit Spielen wie HL2 abgestraft werdet
> 
> ...




Kann dir nur zustimmen und  ey ich kenne Mario All stars  Gabs doch für das Snes  , kam nach Mario world richtig? Da waren doch die alten Teile auf ein Modul drauf... * fall in Nostalgie*




			
				kingston am 09.06.2005 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele wie Donkey Kong Country auf SNES oder Metal Gear Solid auf PS haben gefesselt.  Kann sich noch jemand an Moon Patrol erinnern? Oder Flashback?




Yo geile Games besonders Flashback kam zwar nie an Another World ran war aber trotzdem gut!
Ich weiss noch Another  World als wir das spielten.....Gott war das schön!


Das witzige an der Sache ist ja auch das was die heutzutage RPGs nennen, ich finde man sollte Steinigung einführen die einige Spiele wie Kotor RPGS nennen!
Kotor ist gut aber kein RPG , RPGS gibt es schon seit vielen vielen Jahren nicht mehr genauso wie Adventures!

Wahre RPGS waren ultima , bards tale , legend of fairghail, das schwarze Auge, Fate Gates of dawn, Eye of the beholder , dungeon master usw usw

Noch etwas , das Problem von heutiger Innovationslosigkeit in Games  liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht darin das die Hersteller angeblich keine Ideen hätten!
Ich denke eher es liegt eher daran das sie erstens keinen Mut haben neues auszuprobieren da sie sich keine Verkaufsflops leisten können und zweitens weil der große Publisher die Hersteller dazu drängt den 1000X eo shooter zu produzieren und zwar sowie sie es wollen damit es sich auch verkauft!

Man geht einfach keine neuen Wege mehr aus angst und druck der Seitens der Publisher entstehen!


----------



## Kyrillian (14. Juni 2005)

Also da kann ich dir in vielen Punkten nicht zustimmen.
Zunächst mal zu den RPGs: Warum sollen neue Spiele keine Rollenspiele sein? Was hat ein Rollenspiel für dich für Merkmale? Meiner Meinung nach ist nur Ultima Online ein wahres Rollenspiel, sofern man es auf einem richtigen Rollenspielserver spielt. Dabei kommt es nämlich tatsächllich auf die authentische Verkörperung einer Figur an und nicht aufs skillen und Items sammeln.
Aber genau das ist es was die heutigen aber genauso die damaligen Rollenspiele ausmacht. Man hat einen oder mehrere Charaktere, levelt die hoch, sammelt dabei items und Geld und erlebt nebenbei eine, meist epische, Hintergrundgeschichte. Und da unterscheiden sich die alten Spiele nicht von den neuen.

Weiter zu den Adventures: Also dass die heutigen Adventures nicht an die alten rankommen, kann ich nicht gerade voll bestätigen. Und da ich schon sehr gerne Adventures spiele, kenne ch mich da ein wenig aus. Indiana Jones 3 und vor allem 4 war schon eine Klasse für sich. Ebenso Beneath a steel Sky, Veile der Larry Teile, Monkey Island etc. Diese älteren Spiele werden später aber durch Klassiker wie Baphomets Fluch (1& vor allem 2) oder Runaway fortgeführt. Und ich kann nur sagen, dass Runaway 2 schon jetzt so einige Hoffnungen in mir weckt.

Im großen und ganzen kann ich auch nicht zustimmen, dass die Spieleentwickler gar nichts neues bringen. In jedem Spiel sind einige kleine Innovationen drin, in manchen anderen dann auch mal größere. Mir kommt es so vor als würden einige hier dem guten Herrn Miyamoto ohne weiteres nachdenken zustimmen. Ich lese hier dauernd. "ja keiene Innovationen... nur Ego Shooter.." etc. Ich finde, dass das etwas leere Phrasen sind, da einfach nichtsd dahinter steht

In Sachen Innovationen kann ich, wie so oft, nur empfehlen einmal einen Blick auf _Spore_ zu werfen. Aber selbst wenn man sich nur mal Ego Shooter anschaut, gleichen diese sich auch nciht wie ein Ei dem anderen. Beispielsweise könnte man da schon die Havoc-Engine nennen oder die große, frei begehbare Welt von Far Cry oder Boiling Point.

Natürlich bleicbt das Ziel ein ähnliches: gegener erschießen um voranzukommen. Aber genau das gleiche Prinzip gibt es bei allen Spielen. Bei Strategiespielen baut man einheiten um den Gegner auszulöschen, bei Rollenspielen killt man Monster um seinen Level hochzutreiben, bei Adventures löst man Rätsel um in der Story voranzukommen. Es ist einfach das Ziel eines Spiels bis zum Ende durchzudringen udn dabei möglichstr viel Spaß zu haben und dieses Ziel erreicht meienr Meinung nach heutzutage einaktuelles Spiel besser als ein Mario von anno dazumal.

Sind wir mal ehrlich: Bei Mario ist man linear durch die Level gehüpft, hat hier und da mal einen Endgegner gekillt und war recht bald am Ende.. Innovation?


----------

